# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  سيكون بعدي أمراء..ما صحّتـه

## أبوأسيد السندي

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه
..مـا صحّـة هـذ الحديـث..

!!!
!!
!
..وفـي أي كتـاب أجـده..
« سيكون بعدي أمراء، فمن دخل عليهم  فصدقهم بكذبهم، وأعانهم على ظلمهم، فليس مني، ولست منه، وليس بوارد علي  الحوض، ومن لم يدخل عليهم، ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم، ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم، فهو  مني، وأنا منه، وهو وارد علي الحوض ».

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

قال الطبراني في الكبير :
حدثنا حفص بن عمر الرقي ثنا فيض بن الفضل أنا مسعر بن كدام عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب بن عجرة قال :
خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة من العرب وأربعة من العجم فقال : " اسمعوا أما سمعتم أنه سيكون بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وسيرد علي الحوض " . اهـ
و قال أيضاً :
حدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ثنا بكر بن خلف ثنا قدامة بن محمد الأشجعي ثنا داود بن المغيرة عن سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة عن أبيه عن جده :
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( يا كعب بن عجرة الناس غاديان فمشتر نفسه فمعتقها وبائع نفسه فمهلكها يا كعب بن عجرة الصلاة برهان والصوم جنة والصدقة تطفيء غضب الرب كما يطفيء الماء النار يا كعب بن عجرة تعوذ من امارة السفهاء قلت يا رسول الله وما امارة السفهاء ؟ قال : 
( أنه سيكون أمراء يحدثون فيكذبون ويعملون فيعلمون فمن أتاهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يأتهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وهو وارد علي الحوض ) . اهـ
قال أبو نعيم الحافظ في الحلية :
حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا حفص بن عمر بن الصباح ثنا فيض بن الفضل ثنا مسعر عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب بن عجرة قال :
خرج الينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة وأربعة أحد العددين من العرب والآخرين من العجم فقال : " إنه سيكون عليكم أمراء بعدي فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد على الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وهو وارد على الحوض " . اهـ قال أبو نعيم : مشهور من حديث مسعر . اهـ

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

- خرج إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة وأربعة أحد العددين من العرب والآخر من العجم فقال اسمعوا هل سمعتم أنه سيكون بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم فهو مني وأنا منه ، وهو وارد علي الحوض 
الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2259
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح غريب 
﻿ 
2 - إنه سيكون عليكم بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وسيرد علي الحوض 
الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الأمالي المطلقة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 215
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 
3 - يا كعب بن عجرة أعاذك الله من إمارة السفهاء قال وما إمارة السفهاء ؟ قال أمراء يكونون بعدي يهدون بغير هداي ويستنون بغير سنتي فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فأولئك ليسوا مني ولست منهم ولا يردون علي حوضي ومن لم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فأولئك مني وأنا منهم وسيردون علي الحوض يا كعب بن عجرة الصوم جنة والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة والصلاة برهان يا كعب بن عجرة الناس غاديان فمبتاع نفسه فمعتقها وبائع نفسه فموبقها 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الأمالي المطلقة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 213
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 
4 - اسمعوا هل سمعتم أنه سيكون بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم فهو مني وأنا منه ، وهو وارد علي الحوض 
الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2259
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> قال الطبراني في الكبير :
> حدثنا حفص بن عمر الرقي ثنا فيض بن الفضل أنا مسعر بن كدام عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب بن عجرة قال :
> خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة من العرب وأربعة من العجم فقال : " اسمعوا أما سمعتم أنه سيكون بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وسيرد علي الحوض " . اهـ
> و قال أيضاً :
> حدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ثنا بكر بن خلف ثنا قدامة بن محمد الأشجعي ثنا داود بن المغيرة عن سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة عن أبيه عن جده :
> أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( يا كعب بن عجرة الناس غاديان فمشتر نفسه فمعتقها وبائع نفسه فمهلكها يا كعب بن عجرة الصلاة برهان والصوم جنة والصدقة تطفيء غضب الرب كما يطفيء الماء النار يا كعب بن عجرة تعوذ من امارة السفهاء قلت يا رسول الله وما امارة السفهاء ؟ قال : 
> ( أنه سيكون أمراء يحدثون فيكذبون ويعملون فيعلمون فمن أتاهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يأتهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وهو وارد علي الحوض ) . اهـ
> قال أبو نعيم الحافظ في الحلية :
> حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا حفص بن عمر بن الصباح ثنا فيض بن الفضل ثنا مسعر عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب بن عجرة قال :
> خرج الينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة وأربعة أحد العددين من العرب والآخرين من العجم فقال : " إنه سيكون عليكم أمراء بعدي فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد على الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وهو وارد على الحوض " . اهـ قال أبو نعيم : مشهور من حديث مسعر . اهـ


جـزاك الله خيـرا
 أبـا صـاعد المصـري على مـا بذلت من مجهود

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> - خرج إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن تسعة خمسة وأربعة أحد العددين من العرب والآخر من العجم فقال اسمعوا هل سمعتم أنه سيكون بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يدخل عليهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم ولم يصدقهم بكذبهم فهو مني وأنا منه ، وهو وارد علي الحوض 
> الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2259
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح غريب 
> ﻿ 
> 2 - إنه سيكون عليكم بعدي أمراء فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فليس مني ولست منه وليس بوارد علي الحوض ومن لم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فهو مني وأنا منه وسيرد علي الحوض 
> الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الأمالي المطلقة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 215
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
> ﻿ 
> 3 - يا كعب بن عجرة أعاذك الله من إمارة السفهاء قال وما إمارة السفهاء ؟ قال أمراء يكونون بعدي يهدون بغير هداي ويستنون بغير سنتي فمن دخل عليهم فصدقهم بكذبهم وأعانهم على ظلمهم فأولئك ليسوا مني ولست منهم ولا يردون علي حوضي ومن لم يصدقهم بكذبهم ولم يعنهم على ظلمهم فأولئك مني وأنا منهم وسيردون علي الحوض يا كعب بن عجرة الصوم جنة والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة والصلاة برهان يا كعب بن عجرة الناس غاديان فمبتاع نفسه فمعتقها وبائع نفسه فموبقها 
> ...


جـزاك الله خيـر
أخـي أبـا محمـد الغـامـدي على ما بذلـت من مجهـود

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك 
ليس هنك مجهود سوى الضغط على لوحة المفاتيح (ابتسامة)

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، ثم أما بعد..
فأضع بين أيدي الأحبة الكرام هذه الدراسة المتواضعة في تخريج حديث الأمراء الذين سيكونون بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ والذين أخبر عنهم عليه الصلاة والسلام كعلامة من علامات النبوة والساعة.. أسلط الضوء فيها على روايات هذا الحديث وطرقه، وبيان حاله وحكمه، متخللاً هذا كله فوائد وفرائد لا تخلو من عوائد.
فأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد بمنه وكرمه آمين؛ فأقول مستعيناً بالله:

هذا الحديث يرويه سبعةٌ من الصحابة الكرام؛ وهم:
(كعب بن عجرة)، و(عبد الله بن عمر)، و(أبو سعيد الخدري)، و(النعمان بن بشير)، و(جابر بن عبد الله)، و(حذيفة بن اليمان)، و(خباب بن الأرت).





أولاً


حديث كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه

وهو يروى عنه من عشرة طرق:
(الطريق الأول عن كعب): طريق [طارق بن شهاب البجلي].
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [قيس بن مسلم] عند الترمذي رقم (614)؛ قال: (حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي زياد القطواني الكوفي؛ قال: حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى؛ قال: حدثنا غالب _ بن نجيح _ أبو بشر، عن أيوب بن عائذ الطائي) عنه.
قال الترمذي: (هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه، لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عبيد الله بن موسى، وأيوب بن عائذ يضعف، ويقال: كان يرى رأي الإرجاء.
وسألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فلم يعرفه إلا من حديث عبيد الله بن موسى، واستغربه جدا.
وقال محمد: حدثنا ابن نمير، عن عبيد الله بن موسى، عن غالب بهذا).

(الطريق الثاني عن كعب): طريق [عاصم العدوي].
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [الشعبي عامر بن شراحيل]؛ وهو يروى عنه من خمسة طرق:
(الأول): طريق [مسعر بن كدام، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
-من رواية [محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد] عند الترمذي رقم (2259)، والنسائي صغرى رقم (4208) وكبرى رقم (7783)، وأبو يعلى في المسند رقم (279) ومن طريقه ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (279)، والحاكم (1/79) من طريق عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (755) والآحاد رقم (2066)، الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه (ص240) وتاريخ بغداد (2/467).
-ومن رواية [فيض بن الفضل البجلي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/135) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في الحلية (7/248).
-ومن رواية [الفضل بن موفق الثقفي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/135).
-ومن رواية [محمد بن إسماعيل الكوفي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/135).

قال الترمذي: (هذا حديث صحيح غريب لا نعرفه من حديث مسعر إلا من هذا الوجه).
وقال أبو نعيم: (مشهور من حديث مسعر).

فاتفق هؤلاء الأربعة: (محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد) ثقة، و(فيض بن الفضل البجلي) مقبول محله الصدق، و(الفضل بن موفق الثقفي) ضعيف، و(محمد بن إسماعيل الكوفي) ثقة.
بينما خالفهم [حفص بن غياث] فرواه عن مسعر, حدثني فراس, عن الشعبي, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مثل حديث قبله عن كعب بن عجرة.
رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية (7/258)؛ قال: (حدثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد بن أبي حصين، ثنا عبيد بن غنام؛ قال: وجدت في كتاب عمي عمر بن حفص بن غياث، عن أبيه..).
وقال: (غريب من حديث مسعر عن فراس, تفرد به حفص).
قلت: وهو كما قال رحمه الله؛ فالمحفوظ من طريق مسعر هو ما تابع عليه الأربعة المذكورين بعضهم بعضا واتفقوا عليه.. والأظهر أن هذا الوجه من تخليطات حفصٍ في أخرة وتغير حفظه رحمه الله.

(الثاني): طريق [سفيان الثوري، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
-من رواية [محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد] عند الترمذي رقم (2259)، والنسائي كبرى رقم (7783).
-ومن رواية [يحيى بن سعيد القطان] عند النسائي صغرى رقم (4207) وكبرى رقم (7779،8705)، والإمام أحمد رقم (18413) ومن طريقه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (2/304) والحاكم (1/151) والمزي في التهذيب (13/551).
-ومن رواية [عصام بن يزيد الأصبهاني] عند ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (285،282).
-ومن رواية [أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين الملائي] عند ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (283)، والحاكم (1/79)، وابن أبي شيبة رقم (508،31682) ومن طريقه ابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (755) والآحاد رقم (2065)، وعبد بن حميد رقم (370) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص215)، والطبراني في الكبرى (19/134) ومن طريقه الشجري في أماليه رقم (2578)، والطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1344)، والبيهقي في الكبرى رقم (16668).
-ومن رواية [أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس التميمي] عند الحاكم (1/79)، والبيهقي كبرى رقم (17111)، والطبراني في الكبرى (19/134) ومن طريقه الشجري في أماليه رقم (2578،2821)، وابن قانع في معجم الصحابة (2/371)، وابن بشران في أماليه رقم (1289،2821). وقد أتى عند الحاكم مقروناً مع رواية أبي نعيم.
-ومن رواية [أحمد بن يوسف الفريابي] عند الطبراني في الكبرى (19/134) ومن طريقه الشجري في أماليه رقم (2578،2821).

قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه أحمد عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان، عن سفيان الثوري؛ فوقع لنا بدلا عاليا).

فاتفق هؤلاء الستة: (محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد) مر سابقاً، و(يحيى بن سعيد القطان) مثله لا يتكلم فيه، و(عصام بن يزيد الأصبهاني) مقبول محله الصدق، و(أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين) مثله لا يتكلم فيه، و(أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس التميمي) ثقة ثبت، و(أحمد بن يوسف الفريابي) ثقة.
بينما خالفهم [أبو داود عمر بن سعد الحفري] فرواه عن سفيان الثوري، عن التيمي، عن عاصم، عن كعب بن عجرة.
رواه الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (3/336)؛ قال: (أخبرني محمد بن عمر بن بكير المقرئ؛ قال: أخبرنا عمر بن محمد بن حميد بن بهتة المناشر؛ قال: حدثنا محمد بن صالح بن أبي العوام أبو جعفر الصائغ؛ قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد..).
وقال: (المحفوظ عن سفيان، عن أبي حصين، عن الشعبي، عن عاصم وهو العدوي).
قلت: وهو كما قال رحمه الله تعالى؛ تفرد به المجهول الذي لا يعرف [أبو جعفر محمد بن صالح بن أبي العوام الصائغ].

(فائدة) قد روى هذا الحديث علي بن حرب الطائي في حديثه عن سفيان بن عيينة؛ فقال: (حدثنا جدي عمر بن علي، ثنا أبو نعيم، عن سفيان، عن أبي حصين، عن الشعبي، عن عاصم العدوي، عن كعب..).
وهذا وهم وخطأ؛ فإن هذا الطريق طريق سفيان الثوري لا يشاركه فيها أحد. فتنبه

(الثالث): طريق [مالك بن مغول، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
-من رواية [محمد بن سابق التميمي] عند الحاكم في المستدرك (1/78).

(الرابع): طريق [قيس بن الربيع، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
-من رواية [إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/134).

(الخامس): طريق: [إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ طَهْمَانَ، عَنْ عَقِيلٍ الْجَعْدِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ عمرو بن عبد الله الْهَمْدَانِيِّ] عنه:
-من رواية [حفص بن عبد الله السلمي] عند الطبراني في الصغير رقم (224) والأوسط رقم (4480) والكبير (19/135)، ابن بشران في أماليه رقم (64).
قال الطبراني: (لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ إِلا عَقِيلٌ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ طَهْمَانَ).

(الطريق الثالث عن كعب): طريق [إبراهيم] هكذا غير منسوب.. عند الترمذي رقم (2259)، والنسائي كبرى رقم (7783)؛ قالا: (قال هارون: وحدثني محمد، عن سفيان، عن زبيد، عن إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _، عن كعب بن عجرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث مسعر).
هكذا أتى في رواية [محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد] = إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _.. والأظهر الأصوب أن هذا كله وهم، وأن صحة السند هو: عن الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة.
فقد أتى عند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (5093) والكبير (19/140) _ والسند هنا عن الكبير _ هكذا: (حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز، وأبو مسلم الكشي؛ قالا: ثنا حجاج بن المنهال، (ح) وحدثنا يوسف القاضي، ثنا سليمان بن حرب، (ح) وحدثنا محمد بن العباس المؤدب، ثنا سريج بن النعمان؛ قالوا: ثنا محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد، عن الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة..)
قال الطبراني في الأوسط: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن زبيد إلا محمد بن طلحة).

ثم تابع (محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد بن الحارث) على هذا الطريق عن الشعبي؛ [سفيان الثوري] نفسه فيما رواه عن [خالد بن سلمة القرشي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، والشجري في أماليه رقم (2762).
ثم تابع زبيداً، وخالد [عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي] فيما رواه عنه: [يزيد بن هارون] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، و [هشيم بن عنترة] عند أبو يعلى في المعجم رقم (169).
وقد جمعهما جميعاً الشجري في أماليه رقم (2832)؛ فقال: (أخبرنا أبو علي الحسن بن علي العوامي القاضي قراءة عليه، وأبو بكر محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن الجوزداني المقري بقراءتي عليه بأصفهان؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي بن عاصم بن المقري، (ح) وأخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن علي المقنعي بقراءتي عليه ببغداد؛ قال: أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن النصر بن محمد بن سعيد الموصلي النحاس؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي بن المثنى الموصلي؛ قال: حدثنا روح بن حاتم؛ قال: حدثنا هشيم بن عنترة، قال ابن النصر: عبيدة؛ واتفقوا على الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة).

فاتفق هؤلاء الثلاثة: (زبيد بن الحارث) ثقة ثبت، و(خالد بن سلمة القرشي) ثقة، و(عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي) ضعيف.
وخالفهم (محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد) ثقة، كما مر بك أعلاه.

(فائدة) روى ابن الأعرابي في معجمه رقم (1908) مخالفةً لمحمد بن طلحة؛ حيث رواه عن أبيه، عن الشعبي، عن أبي جحيفة، عن كعب بن عجرة.
بينما وجدنا (حجاج بن المنهال) ثقة، و(سليمان بن حرب) ثقة ثبت، و(سريج بن النعمان) ثقة؛ قد تابع ثلاثتهم بعضهم البعض الرواية عن محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد، عن الشعبي.
وهذه المخالفة الأظهر أنها من أوهام وأخطاء محمد بن طلحة، كما أن روايته عن أبيه فيها نظر كبير؛ فإنه كان صغيراً لما مات أبوه؛ وقال: أدركت أبي كالحلم.
ناهيك عن أن من حملها عنه؛ وهو [داود بن محمد مخراق الفريابي] لا يقارن بمن خالفه أبدا.

(فائدة) الصحيح أن الشعبي لم يسمع من كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه. فتنبه

(الطريق الرابع عن كعب): طريق [أبو موسى الهلالي].
لا يعرف إلا من طريق ابنه [موسى الهلالي].. رواه من طريقه:
-[سليمان بن المغيرة] عند الطيالسي رقم (1160) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص217)، ابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد رقم (2064).
-[أبو هلال محمد بن سليم الراسبي] عند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (764) والكبير (19/159).
قال الطبراني: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي موسى الهلالي إلا أبو هلال الراسبي).

(الطريق الخامس عن كعب): طريق [أبو بكر بن بشير].
لا يعرف إلا من طريق [معتمر بن سليمان؛ قال: سمعت عبد الملك بن أبي جميلة] عنه.. عند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (2730) والكبير (19/162)، والبيهقي في الشعب رقم (5378).. ونقل سنده عن أبي يعلى في مسنده الزيلعي في تخريج الكشاف (1/398) ولم أجده في المطبوع منه.
قال الطبراني: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي بكر بن بشير إلا عبد الملك، تفرد به معتمر).
وورد عند البيهقي (أبي بكر بن موسى)؛ وقال: (كذا كان في الكتاب؛ لأبي بكر بن أبي موسى، وأنا أظنه أبا بكر بن بشير عن كعب بن عجرة).

(الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
-من رواية [يحيى بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (758).
-ومن رواية [داود بن المغيرة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145).
-ومن رواية [عبد الرحمن بن النعمان] عند عبد بن حميد رقم (371).. وقد انقلب اسم سعدٍ عليه. فتنبه

(الطريق السابع عن كعب): طريق [الحسن البصري].
وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
(الأول): طريق [هشام بن حسان الأزدي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [محمد بن بكر البرساني].
(الثاني): طريق [مطر بن طهمان الوراق] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [أبو سلمة مغيرة بن مسلم السراج].
(الثالث): طريق [قتادة] عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1347)، التبريزي في النصيحة (ص112).. عن [سعيد بن بشير الأزدي].. ولكنه جعله من حديث عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ وهو وهمٌ وخطأ آفته سعيد بن بشير. فتنبه

(الطريق الثامن عن كعب): طريق [عبد الله بن عباس] رضي الله عنهما.
وهو لا يروى عنه إلا من طريق [يحيى بن صالح الأيلي، عن المثنى بن الصباح، عن عطاء] عنه.. عند ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (2/303).
وهذا الطريق لا شيء؛ آفته يحيى بن صالح الأيلي. فتنبه

(الطريق التاسع عن كعب): طريق [الحدير مولى زينب بنت جحش].
وهو لا يروى عنه إلا من طريق [المعتمر بن سليمان، عن ليث] عنه.. عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/156).
وهذا الطريق لا شيء؛ آفته ليث بن أبي سليم. فتنبه

(الطريق العاشر عن كعب): طريق [أبو العياش بن النعمان المعافري].
لا يعرف إلا من طريق [عبد الله بن صالح، حدثني الليث، عن يحيى بن سعيد، حدثني خالد بن أبي عمران] عنه.. عند البيهقي في الكبرى (8/164) والشعب رقم (8951).
وهذا الطريق لا شيء؛ آفته عبد الله بن صالح الجهني. فتنبه

يتبع إن شاء الله على حسب الوسع والطاقة..

----------


## السكران التميمي

ثانياًحديث عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق: [العلاء بن المسيب، عن إبراهيم قعيس، عن نافع] عنه.
ثم هو يروى عن العلاء من أربعة طرق:
(الأول): طريق [أبو بكر ابن عياش] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (5806 مكنز) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص220).
(الثاني): طريق [إسرائيل بن يونس السبيعي] عند الطرسوسي في مسند ابن عمر رقم (70) ومن طريقه لؤلؤ في جزئه رقم (14).
(الثالث): طريق [زهير بن معاوية الجعفي]:
عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1346).. من رواية [أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين]، و[أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل النهدي] مقرونين.
وعند ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص221).. من رواية [أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس].
وعند التبريزي في النصيحة (ص110).. من رواية [معاوية بن عمر].
(الرابع): طريق [محمد بن فضيل] عند البزار رقم (5950).

قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث حسن. أخرجه البزار عن إسماعيل بن حفص، عن محمد بن فضيل، عن العلاء بن المسيب، فوقع لنا عاليا ولا سيما من الطريق الثانية _ وهي طريق زهير الجعفي _.
وقعيس لقب؛ وهو بالقاف والمهملتين مصغر، مدني لا أعرف للمتقدمين فيه جرحا إلا لأبي حاتم فإنه ضعفه،
وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات، وأخرج له في صحيحه من رواية العلاء بن المسيب عنه بهذا الإسناد حديثا غير هذا).

----------


## السكران التميمي

ثالثاًحديث أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه
وهو لا يروى عنه إلا من طريق: [قتادة، عن سليمان بن أبي سليمان اليشكري] عنه.
ثم هو يروى عن قتادة من أربعة طرق:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [شعبة] عنه، وهو يروى عنه من ستة طرق:
(1) [يحيى بن سعيد القطان] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (11362 مكنز).
(2) [محمد بن جعفر] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (12053 مكنز)، وعنده على الشك: (سليمان أو أبي سليمان).
(3) [حجاج بن محمد المصيصي] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (12053 مكنز)، وعنده: (حدثني شعبة؛ وقال: رجل من قريش، عن أبي سعيد الخدري).
وهذا من تغير الحجاج رحمه الله واختلاطه في أخرة. 
(4) [سعيد بن عامر الضبعي] عند أبو يعلى مسند رقم (1286) ومن طريقه التبريزي في النصيحة (ص113)، وبحشل في تاريخ واسط (ص44).
(5) [الطيالسي] كما في إتحاف الخيرة رقم (5778) ومن طريقه الخطيب في المتفق والمفترق (2/1026) وابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص218).. وقد قرن مع شعبة في الرواية [عمران بن داور العمي القطان]؛ فيكون هذا هو (الطربق الثاني).
(6) [عبد الله بن المبارك ] في مسنده رقم (265).

(الطريق الثالث): طريق [بكير بن أبي السميط] عنه.. عند الفاكهي في فوائده رقم (197)، وابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص218).

(الطريق الرابع): طريق [معاذ بن هشام، عن أبيه] عنه.. عند أبو يعلى في المسند رقم (1187) ومن طريقه ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (286).

قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث حسن. أخرجه أحمد عن محمد بن جعفرعن شعبة، فوقع لنا بدلا عاليا.
وأخرجه أبو يعلى من طريق هشام الدستوائي، عن قتادة.
وسليمان بن أبي سليمان ليثي بصري لا أعرف فيه جرحا، ولا راويا عنه إلا قتادة، لكن ذكر ابن حبان أنه هو الذي روى عن أبي هريرة، وروى عنه العوام بن حوشب، وباقي رجاله رجال الصحيح).

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى..

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا عاصم 
لا أعدمنا الله من نعمك و فوائدك

----------


## السكران التميمي

جزاك الله خيراً أبا عبد البر..

رابعاًحديث النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق: [العوام بن حوشب الشيباني؛ قال: حدثني رجل من الأنصار من آل النعمان بن بشير] عنه.
رواه من طريقه:
[محمد بن يزيد الكلاعي] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (18644 مكنز) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص221).
قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث حسن. أخرجه الطبراني مختصرا من رواية محمد بن يزيد. وكذا أخرجه ابن مردويه من رواية هشيم، عن العوام بن حوشب.
فلولا الرجل المبهم لكان الإسناد على شرط الصحيح، لكن الحديث قوي بشواهده).
ولم أجد رواية الطبراني بعد طول بحثٍ في مطبوعاته الحديثية.

----------


## السكران التميمي

خامساًحديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه
وهو لا يروى عنه إلا من طريق [ربعي بن حراش].
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [يونس بن عبيد البصري، عن حميد بن هلال؛ أو عن غيره _ على الشك _]، عنه.
رواه من طريقه:
(1) [إسماعيل بن إبراهيم ابن علية] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (23732 مكنز)، والبزار رقم (2834) وجعل الشك في ربعي لا حميد.
(2) [سهل بن أسلم العدوي] عند البزار رقم (2833)، والطبراني في الأوسط رقم (8491)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (759)، وأبو نعيم في جزء يونس رقم (56) ومن طريقه ابن طولون في الأحاديث المئة رقم (67)، التبريزي في النصيحة (ص111)، وابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص216).

قال البزار: (وهذا الحديث لا نعلم رواه عن حميد، عن ربعي، عن حذيفة إلا يونس بن عبيد، ولم يشك فيه سهل بن أسلم).
وقال الطبراني: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن يونس إلا سهل بن أسلم).
قلت: بل رواه غيره كما هو أعلاه.
قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث صحيح.. وكأنهم لم يخرجوه في الصحيح لهذا التردد _ يقصد في رواية الإمام أحمد _ لكن ميسور وشيخه ثقتان؛ وثق سهلا أبو داود وغيره، ووثق ميسورا البخاري وغيره).

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [خَالِدِ بْنِ أَبِي الصَّلْتِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ]
رواه من طريقه:
[مبارك بن فضالة القرشي] عند البزار رقم (2832)، والطبراني في الكبير رقم (3020) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص217).

قال البزار: (وهذا الحديث لا نعلم رواه عن عبد الملك بن عمير، عن ربعي، عن حذيفة إلا خالد بن أبي الصلت).

----------


## السكران التميمي

> (الطريق الخامس عن كعب): طريق [أبو بكر بن بشير].
> لا يعرف إلا من طريق [معتمر بن سليمان؛ قال: سمعت عبد الملك بن أبي جميلة]
> ....
> ونقل سنده عن أبي يعلى في مسنده الزيلعي في تخريج الكشاف (1/398) ولم أجده في المطبوع منه.


ومن طريق أبي يعلى ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (5567) مختصرا.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> (الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
> ....
> من رواية [يحيى بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145)..


والصغير رقم (154)؛ وقال:
(لم يروه عن سعد بن إسحاق؛ إلا عبد الله بن أبي قتادة).
قلت: بل رواه غيره كما في التخريج.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> (الطريق الأول عن كعب): طريق [طارق بن شهاب البجلي].
> ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [قيس بن مسلم] عند الترمذي رقم (614)؛ قال: (حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي زياد القطواني الكوفي؛ قال: حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى؛ قال: حدثنا غالب _ بن نجيح _ أبو بشر، عن أيوب بن عائذ الطائي) عنه.


وعند الطبراني في الكبير (19/105) ومن طريقه التبريزي في النصيحة رقم (74) والمزي في التهذيب (23/92).

----------


## السكران التميمي

> (الطريق السابع عن كعب): طريق [الحسن البصري].
> وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
> (الأول): طريق [هشام بن حسان الأزدي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [محمد بن بكر البرساني].
> (الثاني): طريق [مطر بن طهمان الوراق] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [أبو سلمة مغيرة بن مسلم السراج].
> (الثالث): طريق [قتادة] عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1347)، التبريزي في النصيحة (ص112).. عن [سعيد بن بشير الأزدي].. ولكنه جعله من حديث عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ وهو وهمٌ وخطأ آفته سعيد بن بشير. فتنبه


وهناك طريق رابع عن [مالك بن سليمان النهشلي] عن الحسن.. علقه ابن أبي زمنين في تفسيره عن يحيى بن سلام، عنه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

سادساًحديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه
وهو لا يعرف إلا من طريق: [عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم، عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط] عنه.
ثم هو يروى عنه من عشرة طرق:
الأول: [وهيب بن خالد الباهلي] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (14860)، الحاكم (3/477) (4/123)، البزار كما في كشف الأستار رقم (1608).
الثاني: [معمر] عند عبد الرزاق في المصنف رقم (20719) ومن طريقه: عبد بن حميد رقم (1136) والإمام أحمد رقم (14665 مكنز) ومن طريقه الحاكم (1/151) والبيهقي في لبدلائل (6/522) والشعب رقم (9399) والآداب رقم (404)، الخطابي في العزلة (ص92)، وابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (4514) من طريق ابن راهوية، والبغوي في المعجم (5/101)، والبيهقي في الآداب رقم (300) والشعب رقم (8952) والدلائل (6/522) من طريق الحاكم في المستدرك (4/123،417)، وابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص213).
الثالث: [حماد بن سلمة] عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1345)، والحارث بن أسامة كما في بغية الباحث رقم (617)، وابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (1723،4514)، والدارمي مختصراً رقم (2776).
الرابع: [حماد بن زيد] عند الميانجي في جزئه رقم (40)، وأبو يعلى كما في إتحاف الخيرة (6/207).
الخامس: [زائدة بن قدامة] عند أبو نعيم في الحلية (8/247).
السادس: [بشر بن المفضل] عند ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص213).
السابع: [زهير بن معاوية] عند البغوي في شرح السنة رقم (2029).
الثامن: [داود بن عبد الرحمن] عند قوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (2106)، وابن زنجويه في الأموال رقم (1316) مختصرا.
التاسع: [يحيى بن سليم] عند ابن أبي الدنيا في محاسبة النفس رقم (51)، أبو يعلى في المسند رقم (1999) مختصرا.
العاشر: [علي بن عاصم] عند الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه (2/825)، البيهقي في الشعب رقم (5729) مختصرا.

قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث صحيح. أخرجه أحمد وإسحاق عن عبد الرزاق، فوقع لنا موافقة عالية.
وأخرجه ابن حبان من طريق إسحاق، والحاكم من طريق أحمد.
وأخرجه ابن حبان أيضا من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن ابن خثيم، قال أبو نعيم: ما رواه بهذا السياق إلا ابن خثيم حدث به عنه الأئمة الأعلام.
قلت: وهو حسن الحديث، وأصل هذا الحديث قد وقع لنا من رواية كعب بن عجرة نفسه وهو شاهد قوي بهذا الطريق، وباقيه وقع مفرقا في عدة أحاديث من غير هذا الوجه والله أعلم).

----------


## السكران التميمي

سابعاً 

حديث خباب بن الأرت رضي الله عنه 

لا يعرف إلا من طريق [سماك بن حرب، عن عبد الله بن خباب] عن أبيه.
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [أبو يونس حاتم بن أبي صغيرة القشيري] عنه.
وهو يروى عنه من خمسة طرق:
(1): طريق [خالد بن الحارث] عنه.. وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
الأول: طريق [عبيد الله بن عمر أبو سعيد القواريري] عند أبو أحمد الحاكم في الكنى (5/228).
الثاني: طريق [عبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري] عند الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه (ص296) من طريق الطبراني، ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص219).
الثالث: طريق [أحمد بن عبيد الله الغداني] عند الطبراني في الكبير رقم (3627) ومن طريقه الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه (ص296).
(2): طريق [ معاذ بن معاذ العنبري] عنه.. عند ابن ابي عاصم في السنة رقم (757)، ابن حبان في الصحيح رقم (284) عن ابنه عبيد الله بن معاذ.
(3): طريق [عبد الله بن بكر السهمي] عنه.. عند الحاكم (1/151) ومن طريقه البيهقي في الشعب رقم (8950) ومن طريق البيهقي التبريزي في النصيحة (ص112).
(4): طريق [روح بن عبادة] عند الإمام أحمد رقم (21460،27861 مكنز).
(5): طريق [محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري] عند الشاشي في مسنده رقم (1000).

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [داود بن أبي هند] عنه.. عند الطبراني في الشاميين رقم (1902) والكبير رقم (3628).

قال ابن حجر: (هذا حديث حسن. أخرجه أحمد عن روح بن عبادة، عن أبي يونس القشيري؛ واسمه حاتم بن أبي صغيرة، ورجاله رجال الصحيح.
لكنه منقطع بين سماك وعبد الله بن خباب؛ فإنه لم يسمع منه، لأن عبد الله قتله الخوارج في خلافة علي رضي الله تعالى عنه، وقد جاء في بعض طرقه التصريح بسماع سماك من عبد الله ابن خباب وهو وهم؛ إلا إن كان لخباب ولد آخر يسمى عبد الله تأخرت وفاته فالله أعلم).
وقال في إتحاف المهرة (4/ 417):
(قلت: فيه انقطاع فإن عبد الله بن خباب قتل سنة ثمان وثلاثين عندما قاتل علي الخوارج، وسماك بن حرب لم يدركه فيما أظن، إلا أنه وقع عند الحاكم، عن سماك: أن عبد الله أخبره كما ترى، فيحرر هذا، فلعل خبابا كان له ابن آخر يسمى عبد الله عاش إلى أن أدركه سماك بن حرب، وغيره).
قلت: وقد نفى سماعه منه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله. فالله أعلم

(فائدة) قال في الفروع:
(قال المروذي: لما حبس الإمام أحمد رحمه الله قال له السجان: يا أبا عبد الله الحديث الذي يروى في الظلمة وأعوانهم صحيح؟ قال: نعم. فقال: فأنا منهم؟ قال أحمد: أعوانهم من يأخذ شعرك ويغسل ثوبك ويصلح طعامك ويبيع ويشتري منك؛ فأما أنت فمن أنفسهم).

والله أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا ورسولنا محمد.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
> -من رواية [يحيى بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (758).
> -ومن رواية [داود بن المغيرة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145).
> -ومن رواية [عبد الرحمن بن النعمان] عند عبد بن حميد رقم (371).. وقد انقلب اسم سعدٍ عليه. فتنبه


-ومن رواية سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ سَالِمٍ مَوْلَى آلِ جُحَيشٍ عند أبي الله العطار محمد بن مخلد بن حفص الدوري في جزء من أحاديثه-مخطوط (39) -بواسطة الشاملة- قال:
*ثنا حَاتِمٌ ، قَالَ : ثنا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، قَالَ : ثنا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ سَالِمٍ مَوْلَى آلِ جُحَيشٍ ، ثنا سَعْدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عَجْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " النَّاسُ غَادِيَانِ فَمُبْتَاعٌ نَفْسَهُ فَمُنْجِيهَا وَبَائِعٌ نَفْسَهُ فَمُوبِقُهَا ".*
قلت:وهو مختصر من حديث كعب ابن عجرة الطويل.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السابع عن كعب): طريق [الحسن البصري].
> وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
> (الأول): طريق [هشام بن حسان الأزدي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [محمد بن بكر البرساني].
> (الثاني): طريق [مطر بن طهمان الوراق] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [أبو سلمة مغيرة بن مسلم السراج].
> (الثالث): طريق [قتادة] عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1347)، التبريزي في النصيحة (ص112).. عن [سعيد بن بشير الأزدي].. ولكنه جعله من حديث عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ وهو وهمٌ وخطأ آفته سعيد بن بشير. فتنبه


(الرابع): مالك بن سليمان النهشلي البصري : عند يحي بن سلام البصري في "تفسيره"-مختصره لابن أبي زمنين 1/261-:
*يَحْيَى : عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ ، عَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَا كَعْبُ بْنَ عُجْرَةَ ، الصَّلاةُ بُرْهَانٌ ، وَالصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ ، وَالصَّدَقَةُ تُطْفِئُ الْخَطِيئَةَ كَمَا يُطْفِئُ الْمَاءُ النَّارَ , يَا كَعْبُ بْنَ عُجْرَةَ ، النَّاسُ غَادِيَانِ : فَغَادٍ فَمُشْتَرٍ رَقَبَتَهُ فَمُعْتِقُهَا ، وَغَادٍ فَبَائِعٌ رَقَبَتَهُ فَمُوبِقُهَا " .*
*قلتُ: وهو جزء من حديث كعب في الأمراء.*
*ويحي بن سلام لين الحديث وفيما يرويه مناكير كثيرة.*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

أعتذر أبا عصام لم ألحظ ما كتبته هنا إلا الآن  :Smile: 




> وهناك طريق رابع عن [مالك بن سليمان النهشلي] عن الحسن.. علقه ابن أبي زمنين في تفسيره عن يحيى بن سلام، عنه.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السابع عن كعب): طريق [الحسن البصري].
> وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
> (الثاني): طريق [مطر بن طهمان الوراق] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/160).. عن [أبو سلمة مغيرة بن مسلم السراج].


وأبو نعيم في "تاريخ أصبهان" 2/188 -في ترجمة محمد بن زياد بن مَخْلَد السّروشاذَراني-:  حدثنا أبو محمّد عبد الله بن جعفر، ثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله، ثنا محمد بن زياد، عن النعمان بن عبد السلام، عن أبى سلمة المغيرة السرّاج، عن مطر، عن الحسن، عن كعب بن عجرة، قال: قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الصوم جُنّة، والصّدقة تطفئ الخطية، كما يطفئ الماء النار :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
> -من رواية [يحيى بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (758).


الصواب أنه من رواية: عبد الله بن أبي قتادة، عن سعد.
سقط في في "المعجم الكبير" و"الصغير" :[عن أبيه] 
بين: يحي بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة، وسعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة.
بدليل قول الطبراني في "الصغير" عقبه: لم يروه عن سعد بن إسحاق إلا عبد الله بن أبي قتادة 
وقد رواه في "الكبير" بنفس إسناد "الصغير" إلا في شيوخه.
ويؤيّد ذلك قول ابن حبان في "ثقاته" في ترجمة: يحي بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة:
"يروى عن أبيه، ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن خلاد روى عنه أهل المدينة."
ولم أرجع إلى "كتاب السنة" لابن أبي عاصم. والله أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله فيك أبا عبد الإله وجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء.. آمين

بالنسبة للتعقيب الأخير وفقك الله بخصوص طريق يحيى بن عبد الله عن سعد:
فالصواب أن السقط هو ما في المعجم الصغير أخي الكريم لا أنه في السند. فتأمل
وهذا الحديث لا يعرف إلا من رواية يحيى بن عبد الله عن سعدٍ ليس بينهما واسطة.. بل لا أعرف أن أبيه يروي عن سعد بن إسحاق شيئا.
وكون يحيى يروي عن أبيه لا يعني ذلك أنه يروي عنه جميع مروياته!
وبالمناسبة أخي العزيز فإن يحيى بن عبد الله من أقران سعد بن إسحاق رحم الله الجميع.. أخذه منه وروايته عنه ثابتةٌ صحيحةٌ لا واسطة بينهما فيها.. خاصةً هذا الحديث لأنه المحفوظ.
فيكون ما في الصغير للطبراني هو الذي حصل فيه السقط؛ فأُسقط اسم يحيى من أول الإسم. والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أبا عصام 
هو كما ذكرتَ.. السّقطُ الواقع ليس في الإسناد
بل وقعَ في اسم الرّاوي المذكور في كلام الطبراني في "الصغير" عقب إخراجه للحديث.
فالصواب هناك هو:
"لم يروه عن سعد بن إسحاق، إلا:[يحي بن] عبد الله بن أبي قتادة."
وقد أعدتُ النظرَ فيما كتبتُ أولاً، وتوصلتُ -بحمد الله- إلى الذي صوبّه أبو عصام هنا- بارك الله فيه-
وهذا ما كتبتُه لاحقا -وكنت أنوي نشرَه لأبين به خطئي-
أضعه هنا تأكيداً لتصويبِ شيخنا التميمي -حفظه الله- فكم تفرحني موافقته  :Smile:  : 
- في الطبعة الهندية للمعجم الصغير ج1/ص154 جاء :
" لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ ، إِلا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ "اهـ
- في طبعة محمّد شكور أمرير:"الروض الداني إلى المعجم الصغير للطبراني" 1/262 رقم(430) جاء السند هكذا :
"... مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ ، حَدَّثَنِي أبو يَحْيَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ ، عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ الأَنْصَارِيِّ ..الحديث". " لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ ، إِلا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ "اهـ
- وفي المعجم الصّغير-تحقيق وتخريج ودراسة، القسم الثاني: من حرف الباء إلى حرف الطاء
رسالة ماجستير للباحث: صالح سعيد محمد الزهراني من جامعة أم القرى سنة 1407هـ 
ص330 جاء الإسناد كما في الهندية لكن جاء عقب الحديث قوله:
"لم يروه عن سعد بن إسحاق إلا: يحي بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة."
وعلّق الباحث في الهامش قائلاً:
"في (د) والمطبوعة :" إلا عبد الله بن قتادة وهو خطأ " 
هكذا كتب:"عبد الله بن قتادة" وهو في المطبوعة: "عبد الله بن أبي قتادة"..

ويُفْهَمُ من قوله: " في(د) " أنه في باقي النسخ المعتمدة (أ و ب و ج)؛ جاء كما أثبتَهُ في المتن.
وقد وصفَ هذا الباحثُ النسخ الأربع المعتمدة في بحثه..
وذكرَ أنه اعتمدَ النسخة (أ) أصلاً لقدمها وصحتها..(انظر وصفها في مقدمة بحثه).
قلتُ: وهو الذي يساعد عليه التّاريخ:
فإن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة الأنصاري تابعي توفي سنة 95هـ 
روايته عن الصّحابة: جابر بن عبد الله وأبيه: أبي قتادة الأنصاري، فارس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
و سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة: متأخرٌ عن طبقته توفي سنة 140هـ
يبعد أن يروي عنه عبد الله هذا، لكن ابنه يحي.. نعم ؛ فإنه توفي سنة 172هـ
قال المزي في ترجمة سعد: "روى عنه يحي بن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة- وهو من أقرانه –"
انتهى ما كنتُ كتبتُه..
*"وما أجملَ بالمرءِ أن يسكتَ عمّا لا يعلمه، ويتركَ المراء، والمنازعة فيما لا يُحسنه، فإن خَطَرَ تَكَلُّفِ القولِ: عظيمٌ، وفوقَ كلِّ ذي علمٍ عليمٌ."* 
*لكن أرجو أن أكون نبهتُ لسقطٍ في "المعجم الصغير" تلتئمُ باستدراكه عبارة الطبراني. والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الثالث عن كعب): طريق [إبراهيم] هكذا غير منسوب.. عند الترمذي رقم (2259)، والنسائي كبرى رقم (7783)؛ قالا: (قال هارون: وحدثني محمد، عن سفيان، عن زبيد، عن إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _، عن كعب بن عجرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث مسعر).
> هكذا أتى في رواية [محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد] = إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _.. والأظهر الأصوب أن هذا كله وهم، وأن صحة السند هو: عن الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة.
> فقد أتى عند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (5093) والكبير (19/140) _ والسند هنا عن الكبير _ هكذا: (حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز، وأبو مسلم الكشي؛ قالا: ثنا حجاج بن المنهال، (ح) وحدثنا يوسف القاضي، ثنا سليمان بن حرب، (ح) وحدثنا محمد بن العباس المؤدب، ثنا سريج بن النعمان؛ قالوا: ثنا محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد، عن الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة..)
> قال الطبراني في الأوسط: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن زبيد إلا محمد بن طلحة).
> ثم تابع (محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد بن الحارث) على هذا الطريق عن الشعبي؛ [سفيان الثوري] نفسه فيما رواه عن [خالد بن سلمة القرشي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، والشجري في أماليه رقم (2762).
> ثم تابع زبيداً، وخالد [عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي] فيما رواه عنه: [يزيد بن هارون] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، و [هشيم بن عنترة] عند أبو يعلى في المعجم رقم (169).
> وقد جمعهما جميعاً الشجري في أماليه رقم (2832)؛ فقال: (أخبرنا أبو علي الحسن بن علي العوامي القاضي قراءة عليه، وأبو بكر محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن الجوزداني المقري بقراءتي عليه بأصفهان؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي بن عاصم بن المقري، (ح) وأخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن علي المقنعي بقراءتي عليه ببغداد؛ قال: أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن النصر بن محمد بن سعيد الموصلي النحاس؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي بن المثنى الموصلي؛ قال: حدثنا روح بن حاتم؛ قال: حدثنا هشيم بن عنترة، قال ابن النصر: عبيدة؛ واتفقوا على الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة).
> فاتفق هؤلاء الثلاثة: (زبيد بن الحارث) ثقة ثبت، و(خالد بن سلمة القرشي) ثقة، و(عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي) ضعيف.
> وخالفهم (محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد) ثقة، كما مر بك أعلاه. 
> ...


ههنا وقفات:
الأولى: قولك:



> ثم تابع (محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد بن الحارث) على هذا الطريق عن الشعبي؛ [سفيان الثوري] نفسه فيما رواه عن [خالد بن سلمة القرشي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، والشجري في أماليه رقم (2762).


أقول: طريق سفيان الثوري عن:(خالد عن الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة.) 
*·* *أخرجه الطبراني 19/141 رقم (309) وهو منكرٌ جدا بهذا الإسناد، غير محفوظ؛* 
*قال:حدثنا[الحسن] بن علويه القطان، ثنا طاهر بن حماد، عن سفيان، عن خالد، عن الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة -الحديث.*
*طاهر بن حمّاد بن عمرو النصيبي:*
*قال الذهبي في الميزان2/334: "ليس بثقة ولا مأمون. فمن بلاياه قال حدثنا العمري عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال صليت خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و أبي بكر وعمر فجهروا ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" انتهى* 
*وانظر الكشف الحثيث ص139/ رقم(351).*
*قلتُ: المحفوظ عن سفيان*
*1- هو ما رواه أصحابُه الحفاظ، الرُّفعاء، الأثبات:* 
*يحي القطان، وأبو نعيم، والفريابي، وأحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس، عنه:*
(عن أبي حصين، عن الشّعبي، عن عاصم العدوي، عن كعب بن عجرة.)
*ووافقهم: عصام بن يزيد الأصبهاني-وليس هو من بابتهم-*
*ورواه مثلهم: محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد* -وهو ثقة-
وكان قد رواه عن مسعر عن أبي الحصين..وهو صحيح غريبٌ من هذا الوجه كما قال الترمذي
2-وما رواه محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد أيضا عنه:
(عن زُبيد اليامي، عن إبراهيم، وليس بالنخعي، عن كعب بن عجرة.)
فالأشبه عندي الآن- والله أعلم- أن كلا الوجهين محفوظين عن سفيان.
فقول طاهر بن حماد هذا هنا: عن سفيان:
(عن خالد، عن الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة )
من بلاياه ،لا هو قال:(عن سفيان عن ابن أبي الحصين..) كما رواه أصحاب الوجه الأول
و لا قال: (عن سفيان، عن زبيد، عن إبراهيم ..) كما رواه القناد
وهو لوكان صادقا لكان مخالِفا لمن هو أوثق.. فكيف وهو ليس بثقةٍ، ولا مأمون.؟؟

فخالد هنا لم يتابع زُبيد في روايته:( عن الشعبي عن كعب) ؛ 
لأن الذي رواه عن زبيد كذلك وهو: محمد بن طلحة- ليس بالقوي، كان يخطئ 
وهو مخالِفٌ لسفيان الثوري الذي رواه عن زبيد عن إبراهيم-وليس بالنخعي- عن كعب.
فسقطت رواية محمد بن طلحة بضده وهو سفيان،
فكيف نؤيدها برواية خالد وهي أيضا ساقطة بسفيان نفسِه للمخالفة، و ساقطة براويها عن سفيان للجرح الشديد .
ثم نقول: " والأظهر الأصوب أن هذا كله وهم، وأن صحة السند هو: عن الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة." 
وسنزيد هذه المسألة توضيحا ونتكلم على رواية عبيدة بن معتب في الوقفات الآتية إن شاء الله.

----------


## السكران التميمي

وجزاك الله عني أخرى خير الجزاء.. آمين

بالنسبة للتعقيب الأخير أخي العزيز؛ فحقيقة لم أستطع أن أفهم الكلام حق الفهم بسبب تداخل الكلام _ وهو خطأ من متصفحي أنا _ ولكن سأعلق على الكلام بما فهمته؛ وبالله التوفيق.
عندما خرّجت هذا الطريق؛ فإني خرجته جمعاً وحصراً، فما وضعت إلا أوجهه التي ورد بها، وبينت تفريعاتها.. أما الحكم وإصداره فلم يكن هو غرضي في المقام الأول.

وهذا الطريق أبا عبد الإله أصلاً كله غريبٌ ومريب.. لكن نجتهد في تحديد أصح ما يمكن أن يطلق عليه من الطرق فيه أنه (الصواب) بناءً على ما عندنا من معطيات.
وعليه: فهذا الطريق وجدنا حلقات الوصل الأساسية فيه هي: (زبيد بن الحارث) ثقة ثبت، و(خالد بن سلمة الفأفاء) ثقة، و(عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي) ضعيف، و(هشيم بن بشير) ثقة إمام لكنه مدلس.. وبالمناسبة فقد أتى في مصادر التخريج مصحفاً محرفاً إلى (عنترة) فصحح الخطأ.
حيث حمل حلقة (زبيد):
· (سفيان الثوري) لا يتكلم في مثله؛ بواسطة: [محمد بن عبد الوهاب] ثقة.. وأتى عنده: (عن إبراهيم، عن كعب).
· (محمد بن طلحة) صدوق يخطئ؛ بواسطة: [حجاج بن منهال] ثقة، و[سليمان بن حرب] ثقة إمام، و[سريج بن النعمان] ثقة.. وأتى عندهم: (عن الشعبي، عن كعب).
وحمل حلقة (خالد):
· (سفيان الثوري) مرّ أعلاه؛ بواسطة: [طاهر بن حماد النصيبي] متهم.. وأتى عنده: (عن الشعبي، عن كعب).
وحمل حلقة (عبيدة):
· (يزيد بن هارون) ثقة ثبت؛ بواسطة: [معمر بن سهل الأهوازي] مجهول الحال صاحب غرائب.. وأتى عنده: (عن الشعبي، عن كعب).
· (هشيم بن بشير) مرّ أعلاه؛ بواسطة: [روح بن حاتم البزاز] ضعيف جداً يُجَهّل؛ تفرد بتوثيقه على العادة ابن حبان.. وأتى عنده: (عن الشعبي، عن كعب).

وبناءً على ما تقدم يمكننا الآن أن نغربل هذه الأوجه؛ وسأكون متشدداً في غربلتها:
فوجدنا حلقة (زبيد) من جهة [الحجاج] و[سليمان] و[سريج] الثلاثة أعلاه.. وحلقة (خالد) من جهة [الثوري].. وحلقة (عبيدة) من جهة [يزيد بن هارون] و[هشيم بن بشير].. كلها متفقة على جعل الطريق (عن الشعبي، عن كعب)..
لم يخالفهم إلا [محمد بن عبد الوهاب] في حلقة (زبيد).
وهذا يعطينا قوة أن الحديث من هذا الطريق لا يعرف إلا من هذا الوجه.. بغض النظر عن ما هو المحفوظ من رواية الثوري.. لكن:
-وجدنا حلقة (خالد) من جهة [سفيان الثوري] لا تثبت ولا تصح؛ لأنها من رواية المتهم [طاهر بن حماد] تفرد بها من سائر أصحابه، ولا يحتمل تفرده.
-ووجدنا حلقة (عبيدة) من جهة [يزيد بن هارون] لا تصح؛ لأنها من رواية المجهول المُغرب [معمر بن سهل] تفرد بها من سائر أصحابه، ولا يحتمل تفرده.
-ووجدنا حلقة (عبيدة) أيضاً من جهة [هشيم بن بشير] لا تصح؛ لأنها من رواية الضعيف المجهول [روح بن حاتم] تفرد بها من سائر أصحابه، ولا يحتمل تفرده.

فسقطت حلقة (عبيدة) كلها.. وسقطت حلقة (خالد) كلها.. فلم يبق إلا حلقة (زبيد).
وحلقة (زبيد) هذه أتت من وجهين مختلفين لم يتفقا.
وجه (سفيان الثوري) وهو وجه قوي.. وجه (محمد بن طلحة) وهو وجه قد اختلف عليه فيه:
فمرة (عن الشعبي، عن كعب)، وأخرى (عن الشعبي، عن أبي جحيفة، عن كعب).
و[محمد بن طلحة] يخطئ كثيراً؛ لكننا وجدنا الوجه المنقطع قد تتابع على روايته عنه ثلاثةٌ من الثقات الأثبات المتقنين، لا يقارنون بمن وصله أبدا.

فانحصرت المخالفة الآن بين وجهين لا ثالث لهما:
(1) وجه (سفيان الثوري) والذي فيه: (عن إبراهيم، عن كعب).
(2) وجه (محمد بن طلحة) والذي فيه: (عن الشعبي، عن كعب).
وقد غلّبت الظن وصححت في التخريج أن وجه سفيان هذا وهم وخطأ.. فلم يبق إلا وجه محمد بن طلحة من طريق الثلاثة. 
ويؤيده _ على أنني استبعدتها كلها؛ إلا أنها مما يستأنس به _ باقي الحلقات السابقة التي ذكرناها.
والله سبحانه أعلى وأعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> وجزاك الله عني أخرى خير الجزاء.. آمين
> بالنسبة للتعقيب الأخير أخي العزيز؛ فحقيقة لم أستطع أن أفهم الكلام حق الفهم بسبب تداخل الكلام _ وهو خطأ من متصفحي أنا _ ولكن سأعلق على الكلام بما فهمته؛ وبالله التوفيق.


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم:
لعلي سأضع مشاركة جديدة، أخرّجُ فيها حديث الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة، والاختلاف عليه فيه، وأبين المحفوظ من كل ذلك الاختلاف بكلام من تقدمنا في هذه الصناعة .
وحديثُ كعبٍ هذا، تشعبت طرقه وتفرعت.. واختلف فيه رواته اختلافا عظيما
 وحمله الضعفاء و المتروكون والذين ساء حفظهم أو اختلطوا في آخر عمرهم 
فخلطوا فيه خلطا كبيرا، 
ولا يمكن تفسير علله و الوقوف على الوجه الذي روي به غضا طريا قبل يغيره الرواة و تطرأ عليه العلل..
 إلا بجمع الطرق التي وصلنا بها و محاولة حصرها، ثم معرفة طبقات الرواة المختلفين فيه، وبلدانهم ومدى حفظهم و ضبطهم، ثم الترجيح بينهم حسب طبقاتهم وأعصارهم ..
مستأنسين في كل ذلك بكلام أئمة هذا الشأن :
 فمن حكموا عليه بالتفرد واستغربوا الحديث الذي جاء به رددناه - ولو كان المتفرد ثقة صدوقا في نفسه- 
ومن عرفوا حديثه و لم يستغربوه قبلناه، ولو كان في الطريق التي وصلنا بها ما نكرهه ..
 ويصير ذلك المقبول هو الميزان الذي نعرض عليه باقي الرويات المختلفة التي لم يصلنا كلامهم فيها..
 ولما كان الأمر كذلك
 فإني سأرجئ الوقفات الباقية إلى حين نشر ذلك الموضوع
 لكي أحيل عليه عندما أكتب تلك الوقفات هنا مختصراً، ومنبهاً
 حتى إذا استغلق فهمها على القارئ، وجد في الموضوع ما يشرحها ويبسط معناه.
وفقني الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
 وإلى حين نشره سأعلق  على بعض ما جاء في تخريج الشيخ التميمي حتى تتم الفائدة و يكون القارئ لموضوعي متهيئا له، ذا دربة عليه..

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الثاني عن كعب): طريق [عاصم العدوي].
> ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [الشعبي عامر بن شراحيل]؛ وهو يروى عنه من خمسة طرق:
> ...........................
> (الثالث): طريق [مالك بن مغول، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
> -من رواية [محمد بن سابق التميمي] عند الحاكم في المستدرك (1/78).


 *مالك بن مغول :* *رواه عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة لم يذكر عاصم العدوي* *-أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (1/78)عن محمد بن سابق التميمي عنه.* *قال الذهبي في "اختصاره" :رواه مالك بن مغول، فأسقط منه عاصما.*
قلت: مالك بن مغول أبو عبد الله البجلي الكوفي إمام ثقة ثبت من سادات العلماء (ت159هـ) وهو يروي عن الشعبي مباشرة وهو من أثبت الناس فيه، مثله مثل أبي حصين الكوفي ..
وقد رواه هنا عن أبي حصين، مما يدلُّ على أنه حديثه لا يشاركُه فيه أحدٌ ..
 لكن أسقط منه عاصما العدوي، فإنْ حفظه الحاكم، وشيخه: محمد بن سابق ؛ فقد أخطأ عليه
لم يروه أبو حصين عن الشعبي إلا عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب ، كذا رواه الأئمة الحفاظ عنه: مسعر بن كدام ، وسفيان الثوري ، و*قيس بن الربيع، الكوفيون ، والأخير يقال إنه من أروى الناس عن أبي حصين كان عنده أربع مئة حديث ، على قلة حديث شيخه: أبي حصين.
*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الثاني عن كعب): طريق [عاصم العدوي].
> ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [الشعبي عامر بن شراحيل]؛ وهو يروى عنه من خمسة طرق:
>  ........................
> (الخامس): طريق: [إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ طَهْمَانَ، عَنْ عَقِيلٍ الْجَعْدِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ عمرو بن عبد الله الْهَمْدَانِيِّ] عنه:
> -من رواية [حفص بن عبد الله السلمي] عند الطبراني في الصغير رقم (224) والأوسط رقم (4480) والكبير (19/135)، ابن بشران في أماليه رقم (64).
> قال الطبراني: (لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ إِلا عَقِيلٌ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ طَهْمَانَ).


أبو إسحاق الهمذاني رواه: عن عاصم العدوي، عن كعب بن عجرة
ليس للشعبي فيه ذكر.
"لم يروه عن أبي إسحاق إلا عقيل تفرد به إبراهيم بن طهمان" كما قال الطبراني.
 ويبقى حديث عاصم العدوي عن كعب، لأبي حصين وهو يرويه عن الشعبي عن عاصم.
وكل من خالف هذه الترجمة فقد أخطأ . والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (فائدة) روى ابن الأعرابي في معجمه رقم (1908) مخالفةً لمحمد بن طلحة؛ حيث رواه عن أبيه، عن الشعبي، عن أبي جحيفة، عن كعب بن عجرة.
> بينما وجدنا (حجاج بن المنهال) ثقة، و(سليمان بن حرب) ثقة ثبت، و(سريج بن النعمان) ثقة؛ قد تابع ثلاثتهم بعضهم البعض الرواية عن محمد بن طلحة، عن زبيد، عن الشعبي.
> وهذه المخالفة الأظهر أنها من أوهام وأخطاء محمد بن طلحة، كما أن روايته عن أبيه فيها نظر كبير؛ فإنه كان صغيراً لما مات أبوه؛ وقال: أدركت أبي كالحلم.
> ناهيك عن أن من حملها عنه؛ وهو [داود بن محمد مخراق الفريابي] لا يقارن بمن خالفه أبدا.
> (


قال ابن الأعرابي في معجمه 3/927 رقم(1957): "نا عبد الله، نا داود بن محمد، عن محمد بن طلحة عن أبيه به .
قلت: الصواب : داود بن المحبر
تصحّف "المحبر" إلى "محمد"
وقد جاء على الصّواب في الحديث الذي بعده مباشرة برقم (1958)
و شيخ ابن الأعرابي :عبد الله بن أيوب المخرمي (*)، ذكره المزي في الرواة عن داود بن المحبر.
قال الدارقطني -رحمه الله- في الغرائب والأفراد -أطرافه رقم (4292):
" تفرّد به داود بن المحبر عن محمد بن طلحة عن أبيه بهذا الإسناد " اهـ
قلتُ: وداود بن المحبر  ..ما اكتفى بتصنيفه "كتاب العقل" ليدلنا على وهائه حتى أضحكنا بهذا الإسناد.
والحديث حديث سفيان ومسعر عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن عاصم عن كعب.
_______
(*) عبد الله بن أيوب، المخرمي أبو محمد ؛ قال ابن أبي حاتم: "سمعت منه مع أبي وهو صدوق".

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> ثم تابع زبيداً، وخالد [عبيدة بن مغيث الضبي] فيما رواه عنه: [يزيد بن هارون] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/141)، و [هشيم بن عنترة] عند أبو يعلى في المعجم رقم (169).
> وقد جمعهما جميعاً الشجري في أماليه رقم (2832)؛ فقال: (أخبرنا أبو علي الحسن بن علي العوامي القاضي قراءة عليه، وأبو بكر محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن الجوزداني المقري بقراءتي عليه بأصفهان؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي بن عاصم بن المقري، (ح) وأخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن علي المقنعي بقراءتي عليه ببغداد؛ قال: أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن النصر بن محمد بن سعيد الموصلي النحاس؛ قالا: أخبرنا أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي بن المثنى الموصلي؛ قال: حدثنا روح بن حاتم؛ قال: حدثنا هشيم بن عنترة، قال ابن النصر: عبيدة؛ واتفقوا على الشعبي، عن كعب بن عجرة).


الشجري في "أماليه" 2/275-276 لم يجمع يزيد بن هارون و هشيم بن بشير جميعا !!
ليس في إسناده ذكر ليزيد بن هارون -الذي جاء عند الطبراني-
فأسانيده تنهي إلى أبي يعلى الموصلي ، وأبو يعلى رواه في معجمه عن هشيم ..
هو جمع بين ابن النصر الموصلي النحاس ، و أبو بكر ابن المقرئ الأصبهاني جميعا عن أبي يعلى الموصلي:
ثم ذكر اختلافهما عليه في اسم "عبيدة":
فابن النصر كان يقول: عن أبو يعلى حدثنا روح بن حاتم قال حدثنا هشيم عن عبيدة.
و ابن المقرئ كان يقول عن أبي يعلى: حدثنا روح بن حاتم قال حدثنا هشيم عن عنترة 
(هكذا : "عنترة" إن كان محفوظا غير مصحفا في المطبوع، لكنه جزماً ليس هو:"عبيدة" لأن الشجري خالف بينهما )
فالشجري أراد أن يبين اختلاف ابن النصر، وابن المقرئ عن أبي يعلى في اسم "عبيدة"
 فأحدهما كان يقول عبيدة
 والآخر عنترة.
 ثم قال :"واتفقوا على الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة "
وما في المطبوع :(هشيم بن عنترة) تحريف؛ صوابه : (هشيم عن عنترة) وفي القلب من عنترة هذا.
و قد جاء عند أبي يعلى في معجمه :"عبيدة"- فلينظر من روى معجمه هذا-
وجاء أيضا عند الطبراني في الكبير باسم: "عبيدة"  لما أخرجه عن يزيد بن هارون عن هشيم عنه.
وهو الصواب إن شاء الله .

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا عبد الإله.. فقد أفرغت نفسك لكلامي على الحديث!!
وقد ألمحت إلى أني أردت فقط جمع الطرق والروايات للأخ السائل، ولم يكن غرضي التوسع أبدا؛ بل ولم أجد لهذا الأمر وقتاً حتى أقوم به.. ولكن جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم؛ فهذا صنيعٌ منك حسن.. فما يغفله ويسقطه الأول؛ يحفظه ويذكره الآخر.

بالنسبة للمشاركة رقم (30) فصدقت.. وما ذاك مني إلا ذهولٌ وسبقٌ جعلني أضعه طريقاً خامساً للشعبي؛ بدل أن يكون ثانياً لعاصم العدوي.

ونعم.. هو طريقٌ لا يعد شيئاً؛ فلذلك يصدق قولك: (ويبقى حديث عاصم العدوي عن كعب، لأبي حصين وهو يرويه عن الشعبي عن عاصم. وكل من خالف هذه الترجمة فقد أخطأ).
..............................  ..............................  ...........

وبالنسبة للمشاركة رقم (31) فنعم؛ هذا الأظهر في الاسم.. وليس كونه أتى في السند بعده = دليلاً بذاته على صحة هذا الأمر؛ بل قد روى ابن الأعرابي عن عبد الله، عن داود بن المحبر غير هذا في معجمه.
فيكون استظهار صواب كونه مصحفاً نتيجة قرائن اجتمعت في القول بهذا القول.
..............................  ..............................  ...........

وبالنسبة للمشاركة رقم (32) فقد حملت كلامي على غير محمله غفر الله لك.. ويغلب هذا رحمك الله!
أنا لم أقصد يزيد بن هارون، وهشيم بن بشير.. إنما كان كلامي موجهاً إلى المدار في الطريق = (عبيدة الضبي).
وما كان من كلامي هناك بقولي: (وقد جمعهما جميعاً الشجري..) فقد أردت بالتثنية [هشيماً] و[عبيدة] وكلامي أعلاه مزبور.

والاسم (عنترة) أصلاً تحريف وتصحيف عن [عبيدة].. وأنت وفقك الله استطردت في الكلام على أساس أنه اسم صحيح معدودٌ لأحد الرواة في الطريق!! أو أنه لغزٌ محيرٌ لا حلَّ له!! على أنك ألمحت إلى خطأه!
وهذا كله في السند غير صحيح.. فلا يعرف هذا الطريق من رواية (هشيم) إلا عن (عبيدة).. حصل هذا اللبس من قبل مطبوع الأمالي فقط، لا دخل للرواة فيه أبدا إلا أن يكون الخلل منهم؛ وهذا بعيد.
لماذا بعيد؟ لأن هذا الطريق في المرجع الأصلي وهو (المعجم لأبي يعلى) أتى فيه السند هكذا: (حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ عُبَيْدَةَ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ).

بينما نجد السند الآخر الذي من طريقه؛ والذي رواه الشجري؛ أتى فيه هكذا: (.. قَالَا: أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو يَعْلَى أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْمُثَنَّى الْمَوْصِلِيُّ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمُ بْنُ عَنْتَرَةَ، قَالَ ابْنُ النَّصْرِ عُبَيْدَةُ: وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عَجْرَةَ).
فكانت الآفة كلها في السند كلمة (بن) التي وضعت أسفلها خطاً.. وصوابها (عن) لا شك في هذا.. فهذا السند الأم أمامك ليس فيه شيء من هذا القبيل.
ثم تأتي مسألة الشك من الراويين في اسم الذي روى عنه [هشيم]: فإن محمداً المقرئ وهم فيه وجعله (عنترة)، بينما ضبطه ابن النضر وجعله على الصحيح فيه (عبيدة).
فهذا كل ما في الأمر وفقك الله.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الثاني): طريق [سفيان الثوري، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
> ..............
> -ومن رواية [يحيى بن سعيد القطان] عند النسائي صغرى رقم (4207) وكبرى رقم (7779،8705)، والإمام أحمد رقم (18413) ومن طريقه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (2/304) والحاكم (1/151) والمزي في التهذيب (13/551).


لم أجدْ الحديث بهذا الطريق= (يحي القطان عن سفيان الثوري من طريق أحمد)
عند الحاكم في هذا الموضع..
وفتشتُ عنه في جميع الكتاب فلم أعثر له على أثر ..
الذي وجدته أخرجه:
*- حديثَ محمد بن سابق عن أبي حصين عن عاصم عن كعب =1/78*
*- حديثَ سفيان الثوري، عن أبي حصين، من طريق: أبي نعيم و أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس جميعاً عنه = 1/79* 
*- حديث سفيان و مسعر جميعاً، عن أبي حصين: من طريق: محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد عنهما = 1/79*
*(أخرجه من طريق: عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد، عنهما جميعاً به )*
*لم يخرّجْ -حسب اطلاعي- حديثَ سُفيان، من طريق:يحي القطّان عنه.*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الرابع عن كعب): طريق [أبو موسى الهلالي].
> لا يعرف إلا من طريق ابنه [موسى الهلالي].. رواه من طريقه:


الصّواب في هذا الطريق: أبو أبي موسى الهلالي، عن كعب.
و المتفرد عنه هو ابنه: أبو موسى الهلالي
وهو خطأ قديم..جاء على الصواب في معجمي الطبراني الكبير والأوسط
والذي في مسند الطيالسي و أمالي الحافظ خطأ.وقد نبه على ذلك محقق الطيالسي جزاه الله خيراً
وليس هو: موسى بن مطير الضعيف الذي ذكره الحافظ في "الأمالي"، وترجمه في "اللسان" على أنهما واحد.
بل هو آخر مترجم في "تهذيب" المزّي..



> -[سليمان بن المغيرة] عند الطيالسي رقم (1160) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (ص217)، ابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد رقم (2064).
> -[أبو هلال محمد بن سليم الراسبي] عند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (764) والكبير (19/159).
> قال الطبراني: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي موسى الهلالي إلا أبو هلال الراسبي).


الطبراني في الكبير؛ أخرجه من طريق: سليمان بن المغيرة.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الثالث عن كعب): طريق [إبراهيم] هكذا غير منسوب.. عند الترمذي رقم (2259)، والنسائي كبرى رقم (7783)؛ قالا: (قال هارون: وحدثني محمد، عن سفيان، عن زبيد، عن إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _، عن كعب بن عجرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث مسعر).
> هكذا أتى في رواية [محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد] = إبراهيم _ وليس بالنخعي _..


وأخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" 19/139 رقم (306)، قال:
حدّثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن سعيد بن أبي مريم، ثنا محمّد بن يوسف الفريابي، ثنا سفيان، عن زُبيد عن رجلٍ يقال له: إبراهيم، عن كعب بن عجرة عن النّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يكون عليكم أمراء :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
هكذا اقتصر على طرفه.
قلتُ: وهذه متابعة لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد،
إنْ كان شيخ الطبراني: أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن سعيد بن أبي مريم الجمحي مولاهم المصري، حفظه
فقد قال ابن عدي:( حدث عن الفريابي وغيره بالبواطيل ) 
وقال:( وعبد الله بن محمد بن سعيد بن أبي مريم هذا إما أن يكون مغفلا لا يدري ما يخرج من رأسه أو يتعمد فإني رأيت له غير حديث مما لم أذكره أيضا ها هنا غير محفوظ ) . الكامل ( 4 / 255 ) 
قلت: وهذا إن شاء الله ليس من بواطيله عن الفريابي. 
والحديث محفوظ عن سفيان الثوري.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السابع عن كعب): طريق [الحسن البصري].
> وهو يروى عنه من ثلاثة طرق:
> ..................
> (الثالث): طريق [قتادة] عند الطحاوي في المشكل رقم (1347)، التبريزي في النصيحة (ص112).. عن [سعيد بن بشير الأزدي].. ولكنه جعله من حديث عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ وهو وهمٌ وخطأ آفته سعيد بن بشير. فتنبه


وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 4/126-127 قال:
(أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمّد بن محمّد البغدادي، ثنا أبو زرعة عبد الرحمن بن عمرو الدّمشقي، ثنا سعيد بن بشير، عن قتادة، عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة رررقال: قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أعاذك الله من أمراء يكونون بعدي. قال: وما (هكذا) هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال: من دخل عليهم فصدّقهم، وأعانهم على جورهم فليس مني، ولا يرد عليَّ الحوض. اعلم يا عبد الرحمن أنَّ الصيام جُنّة، والصّلاة برهان.يا عبد الرحمن إنَّ الله أبى عليَّ أن يدخل الجنّة لحماً نبت من سُحتٍ فالنّار/ أولى به. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . هذا حديث صحيح ولم يخرجاه.)

قلتُ: طريقُ قتادة هو: عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة. 
وعَدُّهُ طريقاً ثالثاً لحديثِ: الحسن البصري عن كعب بن عجرة !!-بحجة الخطأ في الرواية- = طريفٌ جدّاً في صناعةِ التّخريج.
أخطاءُ الرّواة، والأسانيدُ غير المحفوظة.. نُنَبِّهُ عليها، ونذكُرُ صوابَها-حسب اجتهادنا-.. فقط 
أما عدُّ روايةَ المُخالِف -بعد تصويبِها- في روايةِ مَنْ رَوَى الوَجْهَ الصّواب ..
فليس بجيّدٍ ..وأخاف أن يدخل في باب تغيير الرّواية.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> قلتُ: طريقُ قتادة هو: عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة. 
> وعَدُّهُ طريقاً ثالثاً لحديثِ: الحسن البصري عن كعب بن عجرة !!-بحجة الخطأ في الرواية- = طريفٌ جدّاً في صناعةِ التّخريج.
> أخطاءُ الرّواة، والأسانيدُ غير المحفوظة.. نُنَبِّهُ عليها، ونذكُرُ صوابَها-حسب اجتهادنا-.. فقط 
> أما عدُّ روايةَ المُخالِف -بعد تصويبِها- في روايةِ مَنْ رَوَى الوَجْهَ الصّواب ..
> فليس بجيّدٍ ..وأخاف أن يدخل في باب تغيير الرّواية.


نعم فعلاً هو قولك.. لم تتابع عليه.. وهو معدودٌ من طرائفك.
بالمناسبة: هل تعرف سعيد بن بشير؟! وخاصةً في قتادة!!
ثم هل تعرف ما هو المحفوظ عن الحسن؟!
ونحن ما فعلنا سوى تبيين محفوظ الرواية في مقابل توضيح الخطأ والوهم فيها، مع عد الطريق الخاطئ واعتباره.
وأعتقد أن هذه طريقة أهل الحديث!!

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
> .....................
> -ومن رواية [عبد الرحمن بن النعمان] عند عبد بن حميد رقم (371).. وقد انقلب اسم سعدٍ عليه. فتنبه


وعنــــد:
- ابن أبي شيبة في "المسند"1/348 رقم(512)
- والدّارمي في "السنن أو المسند"2/781رقم (1226)
- والبخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" 1/387
- والطّحاوي في "مشكل الآثار" 8/199 رقم (3173) 
- والطّبراني في "الكبير"19/143رقم(314)
جميعاً: عن أبي نُعيم الفضل بن دكين ، عن عبد الرحمان بن النعمان، عن إسحاق بن سعد بن كعب، عن أبيه، عن كعب. 
وللحديث -بهذ السّياق (=المتن)- طرقٌ أخرى عن الشعبي عن كعب:
1 - عن عيسى بن المسيب البجلي، عن الشّعبي، عن كعب:
أخرجه أحمد رقم (18132) – ومن طريقه ابن عبد البر في "التّمهيد" 23/292- عن هاشم بن القاسم ،
ومن طريق هاشم أخرجه: الطبراني في "الكبير" 19/(311) وفي "الأوسط"5/92 رقم (4764)
وأخرجه السهمي في "تاريخ جرجان" ص 256 من طريق:
صفوان بن هبيرة، عن عيسى بن المسيب به.
والعدني في "مسنده" /زوائده:"إتحاف الخيرة المهرة" للبوصيري،
عن الحكم بن القاسم عن عيسى بن المسيب
2 - عن السري بن إسماعيل عن الشّعبي عن كعب:
- أخرجه الطبراني في "الكبير" 19/142 رقم (312)، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" 8/247
وابن عبد البر في "التمهيد" 23/292 
3 - عن مسكين بن صالح عن الشّعبي عن كعب:أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير 19/143 رقم (313).

قلتُ: وفي القلبِ من ذكر هذا الحديثِ هنا ..
أُرَاهُ حديثاً آخر، غير حديث كعب في ذكر الأمراء.. 
وليس هو من أجزائه، ولا مختصراته..
فليس فيه جملة واحدة وردت في سياق حديث الأمراء الطويل..
هو حديث قدسيٌّ في فضل الصلاة لأول الوقت اتّفق مع حديثنا في قصّة وروده..
وافترقا من وجوه أخرى ..لعلي أذكرها في التعليقات الآتية إن شاء الله تعالى
والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> بالمناسبة: هل تعرف سعيد بن بشير؟! وخاصةً في قتادة!!
> ثم هل تعرف ما هو المحفوظ عن الحسن؟!


الذي أعرفُه هو أن:
سعيدُ بن بشير-إنْ تفرّد بهذا الحديثِ عن قتادة-؛
يشبه أنْ يكونَ دَخَلَ لَهُ حَدِيثٌ في حَدِيثٍ؛
والحديثُ الذي دخل له؛
محفوظٌ عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة ؛ روه جمع غفير عن الحسن.
و محفوظٌ عن قتادة عن الحسن؛ رواه سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة.
والله تعالى أعلم ..

واعلم أخي الكريم أبا عصام -حفظك الله ورعاك-
أن ما أعلّقه هنا من إيرادات و تعقيبات..
لا أقصدُ بها التّنقيصَ من تخريجك، أوالحطّ من معرفتك بهذا الشأن..
ولو رأيتُك أيها الشيخ الكريم ممن ليس في العير، ولا في النّفير..
،أو ممن أُرِيهِ السُّها، ويُريني القمر..
ما تكلمتُ معه في هذا الشأن.. 
إنما هي مباحثات و مناقاشات ورؤى..
عدمتُ في هذا الزّمن مَنْ يصغي لها ويُذاكر معه بها ..
بثثتُها هنا في المجلس وفي موضوعك-خاصة-
 أريدُ بها إثراء البحث الحديثي والاستفادة من آراء الآخرين..
فهل أتابع أيها الشّيخ الكريم، أم أنتهي ؟؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخي العزيز المبارك أبا عبد الإله وفقه الله ورعاه..
ثق ثقة تامة حفظك الله أنني ممن يسعد كل السعادة بمثل هذه المدارسات والمطارحات، ولا تضرني كتابتها أكثر مما تفرحني.. فلا يأتي في خلدك أني قد أغضب أو أحمل في نفسي أو يضيق صدري بمثل هذه التعقيبات المثريات.. أبدا.
فليس هذا الموضوع حكراً علي وفقك الله؛ فلستَ بممنوع منه ولا مبعدٍ عنه.. فواصل أوصلك الله إلى كل خير؛ فحبس الفائدة لا نريده غفر الله لي ولك وللمسلمين.

وعوداً على الموضوع..
بالنسبة لقولك: (محفوظٌ عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ رواه جمع غفير عن الحسن).
فكيف يكون محفوظا عنه عن سمرة ولم يروى إلا من هذا الطريق _ بحسب ما وقفت عليه _ الذي ذكرناه فقط من رواية (سعيد بن بشير).. بينما وجدنا رواته عنه عن كعب أكثر وأمتن نسبياً؛ قد تتابعوا عليه!!
وكونه محفوظاً عن قتادة، عن الحسن = لا اعتراض على هذا.. لكن اعتراضنا على من خالف هذا المحفوظ المتتابع عليه وجعله عن عبد الرحمن بدلا من كعب؛ وهو (سعيد بن بشير).

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> بالنسبة لقولك: (محفوظٌ عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة؛ رواه جمع غفير عن الحسن).
> فكيف يكون محفوظا عنه عن سمرة ....


محفوظٌ: خبرٌ عن "الحديثِ الذي دخل له"=(الحديث المدخول)
وكلامي واضح أمامك..
قلتُ:



> سعيدُ بن بشير-إنْ تفرّد بهذا الحديثِ عن قتادة-؛
> يشبه أنْ يكونَ دَخَلَ لَهُ حَدِيثٌ في حَدِيثٍ؛
> والحديثُ الذي دخل له؛
> محفوظٌ عن الحسن، عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة ؛ روه جمع غفير عن الحسن.
> و محفوظٌ عن قتادة عن الحسن؛ رواه سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة.
> والله تعالى أعلم ..


وسأذكرُ لكَ هذا الحديث..
وما أغفلتُ ذكرَه؛ إلاّ لظني أنك ستفطن له:
عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة، عن قتادة، عن الحسن البصري ، حدّثنا عبد الرحمن بن سمرة 
*قال لي رسول الله  : يا عبد الرحمن : " لا تسأل الإمارة ، فإنك إن أعطيتها عن مسألة وُكِّلْتَ إليها ،*
*وإن أعطيتها عن غير مسألة أُعِنْتَ عليها..الحديث*
*ويروى من غير وجه عن الحسن البصري، وهو في الصحيحين و غيرهما.*
*فلعل هذا الراوي الضعيف بدل أن يرويَ عن قتادة حديثَ الحسن عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة في ذكر الإمارة*
*روى عنه حديث الحسن عن كعب بن عجرة في ذكر الأمراء.. وجعله عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة..اشتُبـِهَ عليه.*
 والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> وما أغفلتُ ذكرَه؛ إلاّ لظني أنك ستفطن له


لا والله لم أتفطن له.. ولو تفطنت له لعرفت قصدك بإذن الله مباشرة.. فالمعذرة.




> فلعل هذا الراوي الضعيف بدل أن يرويَ عن قتادة حديثَ الحسن عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة في ذكر الإمارة
> *روى عنه حديث الحسن عن كعب بن عجرة في ذكر الأمراء.. وجعله عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة..اشتُبـِهَ عليه*


أحسنت.. مدخلٌ ووجهٌ قوي جداً.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> أولاً
> حديث كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنهوهو يروى عنه من عشرة طرق:


الطريق الحادي عشر عن كعب:
طريق:كلثوم بن عاصم 
- إن سلم مصدرُه من التّصحيف والتّحريف-
قال أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسحاق بن محمد بن يحي بن منده:
(أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن المنذر البخاري , أنا عقدة بن عبيدة , أنا [بحير](*) بن النَّضْر ، أنا عيسى بن موسى البخاري ، أنا عبد الله بن كسيان , عن عقيل بن صالح , عن كلثوم بن عاصم , عن كعب بن عجرة الأنصاري , قال:
قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لكعب : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إنما الناس غاديان فغاد فبائع رقبته فموبقها وغاد فمقاد رقبته فمعتقها , الصلاة برهان , والصوم جنة , والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ الماء النار ". :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
غريب من هذا الإسناد تفرد به عيسى بن موسى.) انتهى
مجالس من أمالي أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسحاق بن منده رقم (304)
- مخطوط في جوامع الكلم-الشاملة:
http://shamela.ws/index.php/book/30769قلتُ: لم أجد في الرواة-حسب اطّلاعي- من يُسمّى: "كلثوم بن عاصم"..
وأهابُ أنْ يرجعَ هذا الطّريقُ إلى طريقِ: عاصم العدوي عن كعب.. 
فلعل النّاسخُ كتب "... بن عاصم" مكان "... عن عاصم".
فهل طُبعت هذه "المجالس من الأمالي" ؟؟ و من يأتينا بسنده من المخطوط ؟؟
وعيسى بن موسى هو: التّيْمي ويقال التميمي مولاهم،أبو أحمد البخاري الأزرق المعروف بـغُنْجَار،
لُقِّبَ بذلك لحُمْرة لونه. من رجال التهذيب.
وعبد الله بن كيسان هو: المروزي الضّعيف. من رجال التهذيب
________
(*) في الأصل: "بجير": وهو تصحيف؛ وهو أبو أحمد بحير بن النَّضْر البخاري،كما في ترجمة غنجار

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسنت أخي العزيز أبا عبد الإله.. موفقٌ إن شاء الله

بالنسبة لهذا الطريق الجديد؛ فإنه لا شيء أخي الكريم:
[أبو النضر _ ويقال: أبو نصر _ محمد بن عبد الله بن المنذر البخاري] مجهول الحال لا يعرف، تفرد عنه ابن منده.. ويقال فيه (المنذر بن محمد البخاري).
[محفوظ بن عبيدة بن يندان البخاري] مجهول الحال لا يعرف.. وتحرف في البرنامج إلى (عقدة).
[بحير بن النضر البخاري] مجهول الحال لا يعرف.. وأتى عند الدار قطني في العلل أن من الرواة عن عيسى بن موسى (محمد بن النضر) وهو تصحيف.
[عيسى بن موسى البخاري] صدوقٌ في نفسه؛ لكنه لا يعرف عمن يأخذ؛ فهو حاطب ليلٍ يحمل كل شيء.. أكثر عن الضعفاء والمجاهيل والمتروكين جدا، تنتقى روايته بشدة لمن أراد الاعتبار بحديثه.
[عبد الله بن كيسان المروزي] مجمعٌ على ضعفه، ولا يهم كون ابن حبان ذكره في الثقات؛ فمتى تغيرت هذه العادة منه رحمه الله؟!! أغلب أحاديثه غير محفوظة، واضحة النكارة، فاحش الوهم والخطأ.
[عقيل بن صالح] مجهول الحال والعين لا يعرف.
[كلثوم بن عاصم] مجهول الحال والعين لا يعرف.. وليس هو (كلثوم بن عامر) فليتنبه
فبان يا شيخ عبد الإله أن (عقيل) و(كلثوم) نسجٌ من خيال (ابن كيسان).. عرف الحديث وراويه؛ وخبّط في الناقل عنه إليه. والله تعالى أعلم

وعلى كلٍ هذا هو اجتهادي أنا فقط.. فلم أطلع على المخطوط، ولم يطبع بعد.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> مالك بن مغول : رواه عن أبي حصين عن الشعبي عن كعب بن عجرة لم يذكر عاصم العدوي
> 
> -أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (1/78)عن محمد بن سابق التميمي عنه. 
> قال الذهبي في "اختصاره" :رواه مالك بن مغول، فأسقط منه عاصما.
> قلت: مالك بن مغول أبو عبد الله البجلي الكوفي إمام ثقة ثبت من سادات العلماء (ت159هـ) وهو يروي عن الشعبي مباشرة وهو من أثبت الناس فيه، مثله مثل أبي حصين الكوفي ..
> وقد رواه هنا عن أبي حصين، مما يدلُّ على أنه حديثه لا يشاركُه فيه أحدٌ ..
> لكن أسقط منه عاصما العدوي، فإنْ حفظه الحاكم، وشيخه: محمد بن سابق ؛ فقد أخطأ عليه
> لم يروه أبو حصين عن الشعبي إلا عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب ، كذا رواه الأئمة الحفاظ عنه: مسعر بن كدام ، وسفيان الثوري ، وقيس بن الربيع، الكوفيون ، والأخير يقال إنه من أروى الناس عن أبي حصين كان عنده أربع مئة حديث ، على قلة حديث شيخه: أبي حصين.


وقعَ لي وهمٌ في الجملة التي تحتها خطّ..والصّواب:
[ فإنْ حفظَهُ الحاكمُ، وشيخُه: أبو بكر محمّد بن إبراهيم البزار، 
وشيخُ شيخِه: محمّد بن سلمة الواسطي، ومحمّد بن سابق ؛
فقد أخطأ(= مالكٌ بنُ مِغول) عليه (= أبي حصين)...]
- شيخ الحاكم: لم أعرفه 
- ومحمّد بن مسلمة الواسطي الطّيالسي: ضعيفٌ.
- ومحمّد بن سابق صدوق، لكنه ليس بذاك الضّابط المُتقن.
ثم مالي وللحاكم وشيوخه ؟؟ لو قلتُ -بعبارة مختصرة-:
( فإنْ كان محفوظاً عن مالك بن مغول فهو خطأٌ...)
لتخلصتُ..
ثم وجدتُ لحديثِ محمّد بن سابق إسناداً عالياً..
نأمنُ معه الخطأ المحتمل من تلك الوسائط التي في إسناد الحاكم -خاصة ما يكون من محمد بن مسلمة- :

لما خرّّج الطّحاويَّ في "مشكل الآثار 8/199-200 رقم (3173)
الحديثَ القدسيَّ في المحافظة على الصّلاة لأول وقتها عن كعب بن عجرة :
[خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْنُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ سَبْعَةٌ ، مِنَّا ثَلاثَةٌ مِنْ عَرَبِنَا ، وَأَرْبَعَةٌ مِنْ مَوَالِينَا ، فَقَالَ : " مَا يُجْلِسُكُمْ هُنَا ؟ " . قُلْنَا : الصَّلاةُ . قَالَ : فَنَكَتَ بِأُصْبُعِهِ فِي الأَرْضِ ، ثُمَّ نَكَسَ سَاعَةً ، ثُمَّ رَفَعَ إِلَيْنَا رَأْسَهُ ، فَقَالَ : " تَدْرُونَ مَا يَقُولُ رَبُّكُمْ ؟ " . قُلْنَا : اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . قَالَ : " إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ : مَنْ صَلَّى الصَّلاةَ لِوَقْتِهَا ، وَأَقَامَ حَدَّهَا ، كَانَ لَهُ بِهِ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَهْدٌ إِذَا جَاءَهُ الْجَنَّةُ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِوَقْتِهَا ، وَلَمْ / يُقِمْ حَدَّهَا ، لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ بِهِ عِنْدِي عَهْدٌ ، إِنْ شِئْتُ أَدْخَلْتُهُ النَّارَ ، وَإِنْ شِئْتُ أَدْخَلْتُهُ الْجَنَّةَ]
وقد تقدم تخريجه.. 
أَرْدَفَهُ بطريق آخر؛ فقال رقم (3174):
- وَكَمَا حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُمَيَّةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَابِقٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكٌ ، يَعْنِي ابْنَ مِغْوَلٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي حُصَيْنٍ ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ ، قَالَ : " خَرَجَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ وَنَحْنُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ . 
قلتُ: شيخ الطحاوي هو الطرسوسي؛ ثقة
فهو محفوظ -إن شاء الله- عن محمّد بن سابق عن مالك بن مغول بإسقاط عاصم..
ويشبه أن يكون مالك بن مغول جوّد إسناده بذكر عاصم، ووصله 
وذهل محمد بن سابق فأسقطه، فلم يكن بذاك الضابط المتقن..
وإنْ كانَ حَفِظَِهُ فهو غريبٌ من حديث أبي حصين؛ 
لم يروه أبو حصين عن الشعبي إلا عن عاصم العدوي عن كعب ، 
كذا رواه الأئمة الحفاظ عنه: مسعر بن كدام ، وسفيان الثوري .. 
والطّحاويُّ-رحمه الله- لم يسق متنَه، وليته فَعَلَ ..
ويغلبُ على ظني أنه يقصدُ حديثَ كعب في ذكر الأمراء، 
الذي تقدّم عند الحاكم من طريق محمّد بن مسلمة الواسطي عن محمد بن سابق.
فإن بدايته كبدايته..
أما المتن الذي ساقه بالإسناد الأول فهو حديث آخر غير حديث كعب في ذكر الأمراء
وقد تقدّم التنبيه على ذلك..عند تخريجه
ففي قول الطّحاوي: "مثله" ..نظرٌ 
اللّهم إلاّ أن يكون حديث أبي أمية الطّرسوسي طويلاً ؛
يجمعُ الحديثَ القدسيّ في فضل الصلاة لأول الوقت،
و الحديث المشهور في ذكر الأمراء.. 
وعندئذ يكونُ هذا الحديث القدسي من مختصرات حديث الأمراء، أومن أجزائه ؛
فلا يَرِدُ عليه هذا النظر، و لا يرد على الشيخ التميمي ما تعقبته به سابقا عند رواية عبد الرحمن بن النعمان..
وهذا الاحتمال الأخير بعيدٌ في ظني؛ 
فهذا حديث الأمراء جمعناه من كل الكتب التي طالتها أيدينا
ولم نجد فيه جملةً واحدة أو لفظة واحدة جاءت في الحديث القدسي المذكور.
والله أعلم.
ليت الطّحاوي ساق متنه.. وليتنا نجد متنه من طريقه، أو طريق شيخه أبي أمية الطرسوسي.
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق الثاني عن كعب): طريق [عاصم العدوي].
> ثم هو يروى عنه من طريق: [الشعبي عامر بن شراحيل]؛ وهو يروى عنه من خمسة طرق:
> (الرابع): طريق [قيس بن الربيع، عن أبي حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي] عنه:
> -من رواية [إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/134).


شيخ الطبراني:محمد بن إسماعيل بن شبيب العسال الأصبهاني
ثقة حافظ من أئمة الحديث في أصبهان. 
لكن شيخ شيخه: إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي:
ضعيف صاحب غرائب ومناكير:
[قال ابن عدي:حدّث بأحاديث لا يتابع عليها.
وقال ابن عقدة: ضعيف ذاهب الحديث. 
ولما ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات قال: يغرب كثيرا 
وقال أبو الشيخ في "الطبقات": غرائب حديثه تكثر.
وقال الأزدي: منكر الحديث.
وقال العقيلي نحوه وزاد يحيل على من لا يحتمل. 
وقال الخطيب:صاحب غرائب ومناكير عن الثوري وغيره.] 
قلتُ: وهذا الحديث -إن شاء الله- ليس من غرائبه، ومناكيره،
فهو محفوظ عن أبي حصين رواه عنه الثوريّ، ومسعر،
وأرجو أن يكون محفوظا عن قيس بن الربيع ؛ حدثه به شيخُهُ أبو حصين.
فقيس بن الربيع أبو محمد الأسدي، مِنَ الأئمة مَنْ ضعّفه ولم يرض به ..
وكان تغير لما كبر، وأدخل عليه ابنُه ما ليس من حديثه، فحدّث به.
ولكن كان له اختصاص بشيخه أبي حصين الكوفي-بلديّه-
وكان شيخُه يثني عليه، ويدل الناس عليه 
وهو مِنْ أروى النّاس عن شيخه كان عنده أربعمائة حديث 
على قلة حديث شيخه، فكأنه جمعه كله.. 
حتى كان شعبة يتعجّب من كثرة ما يُغرب عليه من حديث هذا الشيخ.
والراوي عنه إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي كوفي نزل أصبهان.. 
فلا يُستغرب أنْ يروي قيس بن الربيع هذا الحديث عن شيخه أبي حصين
وقد رواه الكوفيون عنه : سفيان الثوري و مسعر بن كدام
ولا يُستغرب أيضاً أن يحُدّث به: إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي الكوفي في أصبهان بعدما انتقل إليها من الكوفة.
والله أعــلم. 
وإنما أطلتُ ذيول الكلام في تثبيت رواية قيس بن الربيع لهذا الحديث
بهذا الطريق، وليس بطريق: "هو صدوق وهو مُتابَع والراوي عنه لم يأت بمتن منكر" 
لأن الطّبراني في "معجمه" جمع غرائب الأحاديث -إلى جانب معروفها-
وقلّ ما يتفرد بذكر حديث ليس بفائدة.
ولو أن الأئمة حكموا على سفيان ومسعر بتفردهما بالحديث عن أبي حصين..
ما جادلت عن قيس كل هذا الجدال..

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (الطريق السادس عن كعب): طريق [سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة، عن أبيه].
> ..............
> -ومن رواية [داود بن المغيرة] عند الطبراني في الكبير (19/145).


وقاضي المارستان = محمد بن عبد الباقي الأنصاري، في :
"المشيخة الكبرى"= "أحاديث الشيوخ الثقات" رقم (162) - مختصراً

----------


## السكران التميمي

رفع الله قدرك أبا عبد الإله

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أخي التميمي ورفع قدرك، وسدد خطاك ومتّعنا بصحتك :



> فاتفق هؤلاء الأربعة: (محمد بن عبد الوهاب القناد) ثقة، و(فيض بن الفضل البجلي) مقبول محله الصدق، و(الفضل بن موفق الثقفي) ضعيف، و(محمد بن إسماعيل الكوفي) ثقة.


أرجو أن تدلني على مصدركِ في توثيق: محمد بن إسماعيل الكوفي
فقد آيست من الظفر بترجمته.. فضلا عن توثيقه !!

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أخي المسعودي لعله يقصد   أبو جعفر الأحمسي الثقة 
ولكن السند فيه حدثنا

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا بأس أخي العزيز..

هو أبو إسماعيل محمد بن إسماعيل الفارسي؛ نزيل الكوفة.
روى عن أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء، وروى عنه أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء.
وقد كنت وثقته؛ والصواب: أنه شيخٌ صدوقٌ لا بأس به؛ قد يغرب.. تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان، ولم أر من جرحه إطلاقا.
وترجمته متوفرة بارك الله فيك.. انظرها في ثقات ابن حبان، وتاريخ الذهبي، وكنى مسلم، وكنى الحاكم (مخطوط).
وبالمناسبة؛ فإنه يوجد بهذا الاسم عدة من الرواة؛ فلا يختلط الأمر عليك؛ فليس أبو إسماعيل إلا هذا.. وهو رجلنا هنا.. فلا هو أبو عبد الله، ولا أبو المعالي، ولا أبو جعفر.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أخي التميمي 
 ولم لا يكون محمد بن إسماعيل بن رجاء الزبيدي الكوفي

----------


## السكران التميمي

هو ما ذكرتُ لك أخي الكريم عبد الرحمن..

وغالباً جداً ما يأتي اسمه مع كنيته تمييزاً له؛ لا تكاد تفارقه.. فقط هو معمر بن سهل الأهوازي يتفرد فينسبه أحيانا فيقول: الكوفي.
وبالمناسبة.. لا يروي معمر بن سهل عن محمد بن إسماعيل إلا هذا فقط.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله في أخوي العزيزين: ابن شيخنا والتميمي
وأشكر التميمي على إحالة ترجمته على المصادر المذكورة
 خاصة كنى أبي أحمد الحاكم-وهو الوحيد الذي لم أبحث فيه-
فقد قطع رحمه الله بترجمته قول كل خطيب..
لكن أعتب على التميمي قوله:
"وقد كنت وثقته؛ والصواب: أنه شيخٌ صدوقٌ لا بأس به؛ قد يغرب.. تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان، ولم أر من جرحه إطلاقا"
لأن عباراته قد يفهم منها أن ابن حبان وثقه بقوله:" شيخ صدوق لا بأس به قد يغرب"
وابن حبان ذكره في ثقاته" 9/78 قائلا:
"محمد بن إسماعيل الفارسي يروي عن سفيان الثوري روى عنه محمد بن يحي الذهلي، يُغْرِبُ "
وقد أدخله الحافظ في "لسان الميزان"- مما زاده على الأصل
 وحكى فيه مقولة ابن حبان هذه في "ثقاته"
قال 6/566 رقم (6491):"-ز- محمد بن إسماعيل الفارسي روى عن الثوري وعنه الذهلي، يغرب.قاله ابن حبان في "الثقات".
نعم التميمي حفظه الله اجتهد -لما رأى أن هذا الراوي روى عن أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء وروى عنه أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء- وأدخله ابن حبان في ثقاته فخلص إلى هذا القول:
"شيخ صدوق لا بأس به" -وإن كنتُ لا أوافقه على هذا الاجتهاد لكن أحتمله-
لكن قوله:" قد يغرب" مع قول ابن حبان " يغرب"
 اجتهادٌ في مورد النص ؛ لا أحتمله من الشيخ التميمي.

----------


## السكران التميمي

وفيك بارك أخي العزيز.. ولم نفعل شيئاً وفقك الله.

أما بالنسبة لكلامي حفظك الله فلم أظن أن يعترض علي فيه بكونه موهمٌ لأمر ما؛ وذلك لشدة وضوحه وبيانه!!
ولا عليك أخي العزيز.. فكلامي هو استنتاجي أنا لحال الشيخ لا علاقة لابن حبان فيه، وهو من الوضوح بإذن الله الذي يبعد جداً أن يظن لابن حبان فيه علاقة.

أما قولي: (قد يغرب) فلم يصح عندي نصٌ حتى يصدق أني أخالفه!! فلم يصح عندي قول ابن حبان رحمه الله فيه: (يغرب) هكذا على وجه العموم حتى تكون مخالفتي له منكرة شاذة.
وحكمي عليه بقولي هذا = سبرٌ وتتبع لحديث الشيخ رحمه الله؛ فإنه قد يغرب فعلاً لكن لا يصدق هذا على كل حديثه أو أكثره حتى؛ حتى يقال فيه (يغرب)! فإنه وصفٌ بالتعميم لا يقبل.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> أما قولي: (قد يغرب) فلم يصح عندي نصٌ حتى يصدق أني أخالفه!! فلم يصح عندي قول ابن حبان رحمه الله فيه: (يغرب) هكذا على وجه العموم حتى تكون مخالفتي له منكرة شاذة.
> وحكمي عليه بقولي هذا = سبرٌ وتتبع لحديث الشيخ رحمه الله؛ فإنه قد يغرب فعلاً لكن لا يصدق هذا على كل حديثه أو أكثره حتى؛ حتى يقال فيه (يغرب)! فإنه وصفٌ بالتعميم لا يقبل.
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم


أخي العزيز التميمي-أطال الله عمرك وحفظك -
 كفاك الإمام ابن حبان (270-354هـ) سَبَرَ حديث محمّد بن إسماعيل الفارسي الكوفي..
ولم نجد في هذا الرجل إلا قول ابن حبان "يغرب" ..
فماذا نقدر نحن نصنع في القرن الخامس عشر !! 
أين حديث هذا الرجل ؟؟ لنسبره ونتتبعه !!
ايتِ له بمائة حديث بل خمسين بل خمسة وعشرين فيما وصلنا من الكتب
لأقولَ في ترجمته:
 ( قال ابن حبان يغرب"، وقال التميمي:" صدوق لا بأس به قد يغرب" !!! )

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أحسنت أخي أبو عبد الإله حفظك الله فنفي صفة  " يغرب " أو التقليل منها ب " قد "
لايكون بمثل  قاله أخي الكريم التميمي حفظه الله

----------


## السكران التميمي

سامحكما الله! 
ولكن ثقا أخويَّ أني لا أتكلم بكلامٍ إلا وأنا قد خبرته فعلاً وسبرته ووجدته كما تكلمت به.
ولا يعني كوني في القرن الخامس عشر أن أكون ضعيفاً هزيلاً غير قادر على الاستخراج والاستقراء والتتبع والسبر والمقارنة والتقويم!!
ومتى كانت كلمة ابن حبان في الراوي سيفاً قاطعاً لا ينثلم؟!!
ومتى كان العلم حجراً على أناسٍ، وحدوده معروفةٌ مرسومة في زمنٍ معين لا تتجاوزه إلى غيره؟!
وهل قمتَ أنت بتتبع حديثه حتى تنفي عن قولي فيه سلامته أو حتى دقته بحجة عدم القدرة على تتبع حديثه؟!

بالنسبة لي:
- قد تتبعت حديثه.
- ولم يكفني كلام ابن حبان فيه.. بل وجدته قاصراً في الجزئية الأخيرة منه، على أنه وثقه أولاً. فتأمل هذا بعناية ففيه نكته
- ودرست حاله وأقوال أهل العلم فيه، مع ترجيحات روايته على رواية غيره كما فعل الإمام الدار قطني رحمه الله وتصويبها.
فوجدت من هذا كله: أنه (شيخٌ صدوقٌ لا بأس به قد يغرب).

* شيخٌ صاحب رواية قد أكثر منها نسبياً.
* روى عنه وروى هو عن.. أئمة كبار لا يشق لهم غبار، وعن غيرهم أيضا.
* لم أر من جرحه أو تكلم فيه بما ينقصه.
* وجدت روايته مما يتابع عليها؛ بل ومن الثقات الأثبات أيضا، وقليلاً ما أجده يتفرد بحديثٍ فيغرب فيه.. وكم من الرواة؛ ومن الثقات أيضاً من يغرب ويتفرد! فهل ضرهم هذا؟!

وغير هذا من القرائن القوية الموقوف عليها والتي جعلتني أكتب فيه ما كتبت.
ولا بأس بارك الله فيكما أن تبينا لي ما هو وجه الاعتراض الحقيقي على كلامي هذا في الرجل؟!

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> ومتى كانت كلمة ابن حبان في الراوي سيفاً قاطعاً لا ينثلم؟!!


كلام الأئمة في الرواة يوثق به ويعمل بمقتضاه هذا هو الأصل بإجماع المسلمين..أعاذنا الله من الهوى .
وإنما يُردّ كلام بعضهم في الرواة بكلام من خالفهم فيه ..
فللمعاصر أن يرجّح بين أقوالهم ويختار ما غلب على ظنه بالاجتهاد -إن كان أهلا له-
أما أن نرد على إمامٍ مقولته في راوٍ، ولم يخالفه أحدٌ، بل لم يجئ عن غيره فيه كلام= فهذا هو السيف القاطع الذي تنقطع معه الرؤوس .



> ومتى كان العلم حجراً على أناسٍ، وحدوده معروفةٌ مرسومة في زمنٍ معين لا تتجاوزه إلى غيره؟!


علم الجرح والتعديل محجور على أهله المعروفين من الأئمة المذكورين فيه ..كفونا أمر الرواة جزاهم الله خيراً ..



> وهل قمتَ أنت بتتبع حديثه حتى تنفي عن قولي فيه سلامته أو حتى دقته بحجة عدم القدرة على تتبع حديثه؟!


أما أنا فلم أستطع أن أجمع عشرة أحاديث من أحاديث هذا الرجل.. وما وجدته ؛ فيه الغريب كما قال ابن حبان..
وأنا أنتظر منك أن تذكر لي عدد الأحاديث التي سبرتها للرجل وتكتبها لنا لتقر أعيينا برؤيتها.. ولتكن عشرة أحاديث فقط



> بالنسبة لي:
> - قد تتبعت حديثه.


اذكر لنا عشرة منها



> - ولم يكفني كلام ابن حبان فيه.. بل وجدته قاصراً في الجزئية الأخيرة منه، على أنه وثقه أولاً. فتأمل هذا بعناية ففيه نكته


تعني أنه ذكره في كتابه "الثقات" وقال :"يغرب".. فأين ما وثقه به أولا ؟؟
أتقصر عبارة ابن حبان وهو المتصرّف في ألفاظ الجرح والتعديل الأديب المتفنن في عباراتها أن يقول: "ثقة يغرب" أو "صدوق يغرب" .لو أنه ذكره في كتابه الثقات ولم يحكي فيه شيئا لقلنا أنه يوثقه.. لكن لما ذكره فيه بذلك اللفظ فهنا النكتة..
وهي النكتة التي حدت بالحافظ ابن حجر في ذكره في "اللسان" فتأمل.



> - ودرست حاله وأقوال أهل العلم فيه، مع ترجيحات روايته على رواية غيره كما فعل الإمام الدار قطني رحمه الله وتصويبها.
> فوجدت من هذا كله: أنه (شيخٌ صدوقٌ لا بأس به قد يغرب).


تقصد القول اليتيم لابن حبان وهو من أهل العلم
وياحبذا لو تذكر لنا ترجيحات الدارقطني لروايته غلى رواية غيره وتعزوها إلى كتبه.



> ولا بأس بارك الله فيكما أن تبينا لي ما هو وجه الاعتراض الحقيقي على كلامي هذا في الرجل؟!


زيادتك حرف (قد) للفعل (يغرب) كما قال الأخ ابن شيخنا.

----------


## أسـامة

بعيدًا عن أصل الموضوع، فلم أطلع عليه بشكل كامل. ولكن لي تعليق -إذا تفضلتم-.



> كلام الأئمة في الرواة يوثق به ويعمل بمقتضاه هذا هو الأصل بإجماع المسلمين..أعاذنا الله من الهوى .


ليس على هذا الإطلاق عند أهل الفن في توثيق ابن حبان، حيث أن في توثيقه مبحث.
قال العلامة المعلمي في التنكيل (2/669):
هذا وقد أكثر الأستاذ من رد توثيق ابن حبان، والتحقيق أن توثيقه على درجات،
الأولى: أن يصرح به كأن يقول «كان متقنا» أو «مستقيم الحديث» أو نحو ذلك.
الثانية: أن يكون الرجل من شيوخه الذين جالسهم وخبرهم.
الثالثة: أن يكون من المعروفين بكثرة الحديث بحيث يعلم أن ابن حبان وقف له على أحاديث كثيرة.
الرابعة: أن يظهر من سياق كلامه أنه قد عرف ذاك الرجل معرفة جيدة.
الخامسة: ما دون ذلك.
فالأولى لا تقل عن توثيق غيره من الأئمة بل لعلها أثبت من توثيق كثير منهم، والثانية قريب منها، والثالثة مقبولة، والرابعة صالحة، والخامسة لا يؤمن فيها الخلل. والله أعلم. (1)
ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
تعليق العلامة الألباني:
(1) قلت: هذا تفصيل دقيق، يدل على معرفة المؤلف -رحمه الله تعالى-، وتمكنه من علم الجرح والتعديل، وهو مما لم أره لغيره -فجزاء الله خيرا-، غير أنه قد ثبت لدي بالممارسة أن من كان منهم من الدرجة الخامسة فهو على الغالب مجهول لا يُعرف، ويشهد بذلك صنيع الحفاظ كالذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهما من المحققين، فإنهم نادرا ما يعتمدون على توثيق ابن حبان وحده ممن كان في هذه الدرجة، بل والتي قبلها أحيانا. ولقد أجريت لطلاب الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة يوم كنت أستاذ الحديث فيها سنة (1382) تجربة عملية في هذا الشأن في بعض دروس (الأسانيد)، فقلت لهم: لنفتح على أي راوٍ في كتاب «خلاصة تذهيب الكمال» تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان، ثم لنفتح عليه في «الميزان» للذهبي، و «التقريب» للعسقلاني، فسنجدهما يقولان فيه «مجهول» أو «لا يعرف» ، وقد يقول العسقلاني فيه «مقبول» يعني لين الحديث، ففتحنا على بضعة من الرواة تفرد بتوثيقهم ابن حبان فوجدناهم عندهما كما قلت: أما مجهول، أو لا يعرف، أو مقبول.
إلا أن ما ذكر المؤلف من رد الكوثري لتوثيق ابن حبان. فإنما ذلك حين يكون هواه في ذلك، وإلا فهو يعتمد عليه ويتقبله حين يكون الحديث الذي فيه راو وثقه ابن حبان، يوافق هواه، كبعض الأحاديث التي رويت في «التوسل» وقد كشفت عن صنيعه هذا في كتابي (الأحاديث الضعيفة) رقم (23) .

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا إله إلا الله وحدهوسبحان الله العظيم
حقيقة _ ويعلم الله ذلك مني _ ترددت كثيراً في الرد على كلام أخي الفاضل أبا عبد الإله.. لأني وجدته رداً قد خالف مستواه المعهود وغايره.
فقد رأيت رداً هزيلاً، وتعقيباً ضعيفاً، مع تنظيرات وتقعيدات لم يسبق بها قد خالف بها ما تعارف عليه أهل هذا  العلم، وخبراء هذه الصنعة!!

أردت أن أعرف وأقف على  الاعتراض الحقيقي على كلامي في أبي إسماعيل الفارسي؛ فوجدت أخي يرد بكلام كان  الأولى منه الإعراض عنه وتركه؛ ومن ثم وبعد هذا كله يسطر لي بنصف سطر أو أقل هذا الاعتراض الحقيقي بزعمه؛ فيقول: (زيادتك حرف (قد) للفعل (يغرب) كما قال الأخ ابن شيخنا)!!

لا بأـس أخي  الكريم؛ ولكن ثق أن هذه مني آخر مشاركة لي سأكتبها بخصوص هذا الموضوع.. فلن أسطر بعد هذا سطرا واحدا مهما كان الكلام المتعقب فيما بعد.
وبداية غفر الله لك ما دمت لم تقم بسبر حديث الشيخ السبر المطلوب، ولم تقف عليه الوقوف التام، كما لم تقف على ترجيحات الأئمة لروايته في مقابل رواية غيره؛ مع عدم وقوفك على ما يشينه سوى كلمة ابن حبان العامة هذه = لم تتعجل وتتبدر مسطراً كل هذا الرد بكل هذه الاعتراضات على كلامي؛ وأنت لم تقم بعمل ما سبق؟!!

لكن ثق أخي ثقةً تامة _ ولا أريد الحلف؛ لأني بإذن الله صادق في كلامي _ أن ما كتبته أنا أعلاه في المشاركة السابقة قبل هذه = هو الحق والصدق؛ ما خادعتك به، ولا دلست به عليك.
ولا يلزمني أن أبين لك في هذا الرد كل ما تقدم مني حول الشيخ _ على وضوحه لمن تدبر وسبر وأحسن المقارنة والتتبع _ ما دمت لم تطلبه أولاً قبل أن تسطر اعتراضك الأخير هذا بهذه النبرة والصيغة وأنت لم تقم بمعشار ما قام به غيرك.
فإن أردت الوقوف على صدق كلامي = فاشخذ أمرك وحيلتك وهمتك ل\لك؛ كما شحذها غيرك، ولا تحكم على أمر لم تقف عليه بارك الله فيك.

(كلام الأئمة في الرواة يوثق به ويعمل بمقتضاه هذا هو الأصل بإجماع المسلمين).
لا نشك في هذا؛ ولكن وفق معايير الأئمة وتصنيفاتهم بارك الله فيك؛ فليسوا بمرتبة واحدة غفر الله لك.. بل تجد أنهم أنفسهم يردون على بعضهم البعض بأقسى العبارات نقداً على كلام سابق في أحد الرواة لم يرضه الآخر. فتأمل
فما خرجنا عن هذه القاعدة بارك الله فيك حتى تصف عملنا بأنه من الهوى فستغيذ الله منه بقولك: (أعاذنا الله من الهوى).
فنحن ما فعلنا إلا قولك غفر الله لك: (فللمعاصر أن يرجّح بين أقوالهم ويختار ما غلب على ظنه بالاجتهاد -إن كان أهلا له -).. فاجتهدنا لما أن وفقنا لذلك ووجدنا أنفسنا ولله الحمد قادرة عليه بتوفر الآلات لذلك.. فلست من يقيمني أو يقيم غيري بارك الله فيك؛ إنما تنقد كلامي وفق معايير هذا العلم وقواعده الصحيحة الثابتة المعروفة السليمة من الاعتراض والمعارضة.
وكون ابن حبان تكلم بهذه الكلمة وتفرد بها؛ لا يعني هذا أن عدم المخالفة من الغير = تأييد وموافقة وأنهم وقفوا على كلامه ورضوه!! أبدا.
فلم يتكلم عليه أئمة الجرح والتعديل الكبار الجهابذة قبل ابن حبان؛ والذي هو نفسه لا يعد شيئاً في مضمارهم؛ حتى نقول تفرد بها ولم يعترض عليه!!
وهل عندما ترجم له هؤلاء الأئمة الكبار قبل ابن حبان خفي عنهم حديثه؟!! لا والله أقسم بهذا لا أحنث.
فقولك: (أما أن نرد على إمامٍ مقولته في راوٍ، ولم يخالفه أحدٌ، بل لم يجئ عن غيره فيه كلام= فهذا هو السيف القاطع الذي تنقطع معه الرؤوس) فلا هو من جنس كلام أهل علم الحديث روايةً ودراية بلا قيد. فتنبه
ثم ما هذه الكلمة العظيمة الكبيرة الهائلة التي رددناها لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله؟!!
ابن حبان عمم الإغراب؛ فلم نوافقه على هذا التعميم، بل قلنا: قد يغرب لأنه ليس هكذا كل حديثه. فتأمل
وما فعلنا هذا عن هوى رحمك الله؛ بل هو ما تمليه علينا قواعد هذا العلم الشريف وضوابطه.

ثم تأتي الطامة الكبرى، والحجر القسري، والإلزام الجبري فتقول: (علم الجرح والتعديل محجور على أهله المعروفين من الأئمة المذكورين فيه ..كفونا أمر الرواة جزاهم الله خيراً).
وهل خرجنا عن قول واحد منهم بغير حق وبيان؟!
أم هل هم أنبياء قد ختم هذا العلم بموتهم؟!
أم لعلهم معصومين فلا حجة لمخالفتهم؟!
رحمك الله ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا أبا عبد الإله.
فضلهم لا ينكر، ومكانتهم لا تجهل، وعلمهم لا يخفى، ولكن يبقى المجال مفتوحا لغيرهم في المعارضة والمقارنة والدراسة والسبر غفر الله لك.. لا يحجر هذا ولا يحبس ولا يظن به؛ ولكن يبقى في دائرة أهله وخاصته. فتنبه

يعلم الله في الجعبة المزيد؛ ولكني لا أريد أن أزيد.. وكما قلت لك سابقا: هذه آخر مشاركة لي هنا في هذا الموضوع.. ويا حبذا عدم العجلة والتسرع؛ ومن ثم حسن الوقوف والتتبع، وقبل هذا الإلمام بقواعد وأصول هذا العلم الشريف.
آخره والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حياكم الله ياشيخ أسامة وجزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به...
وأشكر إخواني أبا عبد الإله وابن شيخنا وأبا عصام حفظهم الله تعالى...

لا بد-في تقديري- من تحرير جانب من لفظة(يغرب)عند ابن حبان... هل لها ارتباط عنده بالكثرة أما أنه يقولها حتى في الرواة المقلين من الإغراب،قال العلامة المعلمي في التنكيل :( أقول ذكره ابن حبان في (( الثقات )) وقال : (( يغرب )) . وابن حبان قد يقول مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثاً واحداً أو زيادة في حديث)

إذن وصف ابن حبان للراوي بالإغراب ليس منوطا بالكثرة حسب كلام المعلمي؟؟؟
وعليه فإذا وصف الإمام ابن حبان أحد الرواة بقوله يغرب ثم ادعى أحد المشتغلين بالسنة أن هذا الراوي مقل من الإغراب بتتبع حديثه فعبر عن(يغرب) بقوله(قد يغرب)=فكلام هذا المشتغل بالسنة ما زال اجتهادا في إطار النص يحتمل ولا غضاضة فيه حسب تقعيد المعلمي ، والله أعلم
والكلام كله في دائرة الإمام ابن حبان فليعلم.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أخي الحميري على هذه الفائدة العزيزة المستَخْرَجة من كلام الشيخ المعلمي رحمه الله
وهو من العارفين بألفاظ الأئمة في الجرح والتعديل لا يختلفُ في ذلك اثنان..
لكن أحبُّ أن أنبه على أمرٍ:
قولُكَ مستنتِجا قاعدة من كلامه:
"إذن وصف ابن حبان للراوي بالإغراب ليس منوطا بالكثرة حسب كلام المعلمي؟؟؟"
فيه خللٌ .. وقبل بيانِه، سأذكر كلامَ المعلمي الذي جاءتْ هذه الفائدة في سياقه :
قال 2/572 ط2/1406هـ -دلني على الموضع الأخ الحميري جزاه الله عني خيرا في رسالة خاصة-:
(عليّ بن صدقة تقدّم الإشارة إلى روايته في الذي قبله.قال الأستاذ ص 111: "كثير الإغراب" أقول: ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال:"يغرب" وابن حبان قد يقول مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثا واحدا أو زيادة في حديث.فقول الأستاذ "كثير الإغراب" من تصرفاته ، والحكاية التي ذكرها الخطيب بهذا السند معروفة جاءت من عدة طرق" انتهى
قلتُ:
لا حظ (قد) هذه.. التي جاءت قبل (يقول) في كلام المعلمي ..
هي حرفٌ إذا دخلت على الفعل المضارع تفيد التقليل
لو قال المعلمي: "وابن حبان يقولُ مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثا..."
لكانك ما استنتَجْتَهُ صواباً..
لكنه صدّر قِيلَهُ لهذه اللّفظة بـ(قد) فـمعنى كلامه رحمه الله:
أنّ ابن حبان أحيانا قليلة، يقولُ في وصف راوٍ: "يغرب" وهي تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب قليلا " أو "أغرب في حديثٍ واحد، أو زيادة في حديث" 
فالقاعدة في إطلاق ابن حبان لهذه العبارة عند المعلمي : 
أنه إذا قال "يغرب" فتساوي "يغرب" كما يُفهم من معنى هذا الفعل المطلق عربياً، غير مقيّد بالكثرة ولا بالقلّة
لا تساوي "يغرب كثيرا" ولا "يغرب قليلا"
والاستثناء من القاعدة هو:
أنها تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب أحيانا" أو "يغرب قليلا" 
فقولك السّابق : "وصف ابن حبان للراوي بالإغراب ليس منوطا بالكثرة.. " فيه اختلال
صوابُه: 
وصف ابن حبان للراوي بالإغراب منوطٌ بالقلة أحياناً .
هذا.. وقد يُقال:
إذا وجدنا ابنَ حبان يقول في راو: "يُغرب" 
ما يُدريناَ أن مقصودَه منها أنه "يغرب في حديث واحد، أو زيادة في حديث" ؟؟
مادام أنه قدْ يُطْلِقُها على من هُم كذلك ؟؟
فالجوابُ:
يرجع ذلك للقرائن؛ مثل أن تأتي أقولٌ لأئمة آخرين في هذا الراوي
ينفون عنه الإغراب، أو يثبتون له قلته، أو ينصّون على أنه أغرب في حديثٍ واحدٍ، أو في زيادة حديث.
والمعلمي رحمه الله ما استثنى ذلك من لفظة ابن حبان المطلقة.. 
إلا لأنه رأى تلك المقالة يقولها ابن حبان في بعض الرواة، ووجد الأئمة لا يستغربون له إلا الحديث والحديثين..
وإمعانا في الرد على الكوثري الذي تصرّف فيها بزيادة توافق هواه فقال: "كثير الإغراب"
ذكر له هذه الفائدة وهو لا يعني بها هذا الراوي (=علي بن صدقة) بعينه..والله أعلم
بل لو قال:
ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال:"يغرب" فقول الأستاذ "كثير الإغراب" من تصرفاته ،
والحكاية التي ذكرها الخطيب بهذا السند معروفة جاءت من عدة طرق"
لكفى في الرد عليه، وفضح تدليسه، وتصرفه.. لكنه زاده تلك الفائدة ؛ تبكيتا له وإفحاماً. والله أعلم.
وبعد ما أفدتنا أخي العزيز بهذه الفائدة..
أقولُ ملّخصا اعتراضي على الشّيخ التميمي :
"قال الشّيخ التميميُّ حفظه الله :" ثقة صدوق قد يغرب"،أقولُ: ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" وقال:"يغرب" وابن حبان يقول أحيانا كثيرة مثل هذا، لمن يستغربُ له أحاديثه.. وقد روى له في "صحيحه" حديثيْنِ.. مما يدلُّ على أنه وقفَ على حديثه، وسبرها .فقولُ الشيخ "قد يغرب" مع تصدريها بـ "ثقة صدوق" !! بدعوى أنه: سبر حديثه وتتبعه.. وأن ابن حبان قصّر في إطلاقه لتلك الكلمة.. ولم تصح عنده.. وكلامه ليس سيفا قاطعا..
=مما نخالفه فيه ولا نوافقه عليه..
والعجبُ من الشّيخ الفاضل كيف اعتمد فيما اعتمد في توثيق وتصديق هذا الراوي على ابن حبان لأنه ذكره في كتابه "الثّقات".. وردّ عليه قوله "يغرب" ؟؟ !! "
أخي العطاب الحميري ..أأكون فيما لخّصتُ اعتراضي هنا خالفتُ كلام المعلمي وخالفت أصول هذا العلم ؟؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## السكران التميمي

> لا بأس أخي العزيز..
> 
> هو أبو إسماعيل محمد بن إسماعيل الفارسي؛ نزيل الكوفة.
> روى عن أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء، وروى عنه أئمة وشيوخ أجلاء.
> وقد كنت وثقته؛ والصواب: أنه شيخٌ صدوقٌ لا بأس به؛ قد يغرب.. تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان، ولم أر من جرحه إطلاقا.
> وترجمته متوفرة بارك الله فيك.. انظرها في ثقات ابن حبان، وتاريخ الذهبي، وكنى مسلم، وكنى الحاكم (مخطوط).
> وبالمناسبة؛ فإنه يوجد بهذا الاسم عدة من الرواة؛ فلا يختلط الأمر عليك؛ فليس أبو إسماعيل إلا هذا.. وهو رجلنا هنا.. فلا هو أبو عبد الله، ولا أبو المعالي، ولا أبو جعفر.


هذا كلامي بحروفه بارك الله فيك فلا تقولني ما لم أقله غفر الله لك.. فكلامي الأخير الذي لونته لك بالأحمر هو خلاصة حكمي على الرجل وفق ضوابط العلم الشريف لا هوى نفسٍ ولا تخمينات.
وما زلتَ مصراً على إدخال ابن حبان في الموضوع ما فتئت بذلك، وكنت قد أخبرتك أنه ليس لابن حبان في كلامي دخلٌ لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.. وهذا نصه:



> وفيك بارك أخي العزيز.. ولم نفعل شيئاً وفقك الله.
> 
> أما بالنسبة لكلامي حفظك الله فلم أظن أن يعترض علي فيه بكونه موهمٌ لأمر ما؛ وذلك لشدة وضوحه وبيانه!!
> ولا عليك أخي العزيز.. فكلامي هو استنتاجي أنا لحال الشيخ لا علاقة لابن حبان فيه، وهو من الوضوح بإذن الله الذي يبعد جداً أن يظن لابن حبان فيه علاقة.


بل غالباً في كلامي ما أجعل تفرد ابن حبان بتوثيق أحد الرواة أمراً ليس له كبير فائدةٍ في دراسة راوٍ من الرواة. فتأمل ولا تخلط

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (فائدة) قد روى هذا الحديث علي بن حرب الطائي في حديثه عن سفيان بن عيينة؛ فقال: (حدثنا جدي عمر بن علي، ثنا أبو نعيم، عن سفيان، عن أبي حصين، عن الشعبي، عن عاصم العدوي، عن كعب..).
> وهذا وهم وخطأ؛ فإن هذا الطريق طريق سفيان الثوري لا يشاركه فيها أحد. فتنبه


أرجو من الأخ التميمي أن يذكر لنا موضعه في "الجزء" المذكور إن كان مطبوعاً أو مخطوطاً..
فإنْ نقله من جوامع الكلم أو الشّاملة.. فأرجو أن يضع لنا الجزء الموجود هناك والذي جاء فيه هذا الحديث، في ملف (وورد) لنحمّله هنا وبارك الله فيه.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الطليعة...
قد كنت سللت من غمدي السيوف والصياقل والمرهفات والهندونيات واليمانيات والمشرفيات وغير ذلك...
ونصبت المنجنيق ووترت أقواسي وأشعلت شهبي الثاقبة وجمعت جيوشي الإسلامية ونحو ذلك...
وأعلنت التعبئة العامة والنفير وأسرجت الخيول المضمرة ...
وارتجزت قائلا
فإما حياة تسر الصديق&وإما ممات يغيض العدا
كل هذا للقاء أحد فرسان الحديث يدعونه بالمسعودي؟؟؟
لكنني لما رأيت من تودده في عباراته وكأن بين السطور استعطافا لا أقدر على تجاهله...استعذت بالله وقلت في نفسي...ياهذا...
ألم يقل ربنا سبحانه وتعالى:
(وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا)
فكان مني ماهو آت... 
العود الكمبودي....في مناقشة الشيخ أبي عبد الإله المسعودي 
إلى أخي الشيخ الأديب صاحاب المقامات الأدبية(كالمقامة الأنترناتية) وغيرها ...
أبو عبد الإله المسعودي...حياكم الله...ورزقني الله وإياكم الإخلاص في القول والعمل...
ومثلكم أبا عبد الإله لا يسأل مثلي...
وأحيكم على الآلية التي اتبعتموها في فهم نص المعلمي...
وهكذا يكون الفهم السديد...
فمراعاة سياق النص وإرجاع متشابه قول العالم إلى محكمه ونحو ذلك =هي السبيل الأمثل لمن رام أن يكون دقيقا في فهم كلام العلماء...
كما أنه في المقابل ينبغي ألا نحمل كلام العلماء مالا يطيق...فننزله منزلة كلام الله ورسوله؟؟؟
فهم بشر قد يعتري بعض كلامهم إطلاق في الوقت الذي ينبغي التقييد أو التقييد في وقت الإطلاق وما إلى ذلك...
فالقصد القصد...

قال المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى في التنكيل:
عليّ بن صدقة تقدّم الإشارة إلى روايته في الذيقبله.قال الأستاذ ص 111: "كثير الإغراب" أقول: ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال:"يغرب" وابن حبان قد يقول مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثاواحدا أو زيادة في حديث.فقول الأستاذ "كثير الإغراب" من تصرفاته ، والحكاية التيذكرها الخطيب بهذا السند معروفة جاءت من عدة طرق" انتهى

السؤال المهم؟؟
ما الذي كان متقررا عند المعلمي حيال لفظة(يغرب) من حيث القلة والكثرة عند ابن حبان قبل أن يكتب المعلمي بقلمه((ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال:"يغرب" وابن حبان قد يقول مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثاواحدا أو زيادة في حديث))
وذلك لفهم كلامه؟؟
لو كان المتقرر عند المعلمي والقاعدة عنده هو ما ذكرته أبا عبد الإله
القاعدة في إطلاق ابن حبان لهذه العبارة عند المعلمي : 
أنه إذا قال "يغرب" فتساوي "يغرب" كما يُفهم من معنى هذاالفعل المطلق عربياً، غير مقيّد بالكثرة ولا بالقلّة
لا تساوي "يغرب كثيرا" ولا "يغرب قليلا"


أي أنك أبا عبد الإله ترى أن المتقرر عند المعلمي هو أن الإغراب عند ابن حبان متأرجح بين القلة والكثرة
إذا كان هذا هو المتقرر عند المعلمي فكيف يقول:( وابن حبان قد يقول مثل هذا لمن يستغرب له حديثاواحدا أو زيادة في حديث)؟؟؟فتأمل
نعم كلامك هذا في محله:
قلتُ:
لاحظ (قد) هذه.. التي جاءت قبل (يقول) في كلام المعلمي ..
هيحرفٌ إذا دخلت على الفعل المضارع تفيدالتقليل
لو قال المعلمي: "وابن حبان يقولُ مثلهذا لمن يستغرب له حديثا..."
لكانك ما استنتَجْتَهُ صواباً..
لكنه صدّر قِيلَهُ لهذه اللّفظةبـ(قد)فـمعنى كلامه رحمه الله:
أنّ ابنحبانأحيانا قليلة،يقولُ في وصف راوٍ: "يغرب" وهي تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب قليلا " أو "أغرب في حديثٍ واحد، أو زيادة في حديث"

و هو ما أردته وقلته في مشاركتي السابقة أعلاه:
(هل لها ارتباط عنده بالكثرة أما أنه يقولها حتى في الرواة المقلين من الإغراب) 
والجميل في كلامكم أبا عبد الإله هو أنكم ترون أن المتقرر والقاعدة عند المعلمي حيال يغرب عند ابن حبان هو أنه(( أحيانا قليلة،يقولُ في وصف راوٍ: "يغرب" وهي تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب قليلا " أو "أغرب في حديثٍ واحد، أو زيادة في حديث"))
ويلزم من كلامكم أن المعلمي يرى أن ابن حبان أحيانا كثيرة يقولها في من هو مكثر من الإغراب بالنسبة لمروياته .

وعليه فالقاعدة من لازم كلام أبي عبد الإله ومن صريح كلامه أيضا كالتالي:
القاعدة في إطلاق ابن حبان لهذه العبارة عند المعلمي :
(وهي الأحيان الكثيرة) يقولها في من هو مكثر من الإغراب بالنسبة لمروياته،ولذلك قلت في ملخص جوابك على أبي عصام التميمي (وابن حبان يقول أحيانا كثيرة مثل هذا، لمن يستغربُ له أحاديثه) هذه هي القاعدة ، والإستثناء من القاعدة(أحيانا قليلة) يقولُ في وصف راوٍ: "يغرب" وهي تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب قليلا " أو "أغرب في حديثٍ واحد، أو زيادة في حديث"

لكن وقع التناقض في كلام أبي عبد الإله فيما أزعم هنا
فالقاعدة في إطلاق ابن حبان لهذه العبارة عند المعلمي : 
أنه إذا قال "يغرب" فتساوي "يغرب" كما يُفهم من معنى هذا الفعل المطلق عربياً، غير مقيّد بالكثرة ولا بالقلّة
لا تساوي "يغرب كثيرا" ولا "يغرب قليلا"
والاستثناء من القاعدة هو:
أنها تساوي "قد يغرب" أو" يغرب أحيانا" أو "يغرب قليلا"

#فلا أدري كيف جعلت يا أبا عبد الإله المتقرر عند المعلمي أن يغرب متأرجحة عند ابن حبان بين القلةوالكثرة ثم استثنيت القلة؟؟؟
وسأضرب مثالا على ذلك...
لو قال قائل عن لفظة(ليس بشي)عند ابن معين= إن هذه اللفظة ُيفهم من معناها ما يفهم عربيا فهي نفي عام لأن النكرة في سياق النفي تعم؟؟؟فلا تساوي الجرح الشديد أو قلة الحديث
والاستثناء من القاعدة هو:
أنها تساوي قلة الحديث"
فإذا وجدنا ابنَ معين يقول في راو: "ليس بشيء" 
ما يُدريناَ أن مقصودَه منها الجرح الشديد أو قلة الحديث؟؟؟ 
مادام أنه قدْ يُطْلِقُها على من هُم كذلك ؟؟
فالجوابُ:
يرجع ذلك للقرائن؛ كأن يقول ابن معين عن هذا الراوي في رواية أخرى(ثقة) وباقي النقاد على توثيقه فنحمل (ليس بشيء)على قصدة قلة المرويات،ونحو ذلك من القرائن؟؟؟)))

والعجيب أنك أبا عبد الإله فرغت دلالة يغرب الإصطلاحية وجعلت دلالتها لغوية؟؟؟فما السبب في ذلك؟؟؟
ألا ترى أن لـ(يغرب) و(أغرب) و(الإغراب) دلالة اصطلاحية عند النقاد؟؟؟كما لـ(ثقة)؟؟؟
أليس كلمة(ثقة) موجودة في كلام العرب وأشعارهم فأخذها المحدثون وجعلوا شرط تحققها في الراوي تحقق الضبط والعدالة؟؟؟ 
أنا لا أنكر أن تفريغ الدلالة العرفية للمصطلح يلجأ إليه الباحث أحيانا وهو قرينة من القرائن في سياقات ليس هذا محل ذكرها
والعجيب أنك تقول:
(تلك المقالة يقولها ابن حبان في بعض الرواة، ووجد الأئمة لا يستغربون له إلا الحديث والحديثين)
فهل ابن حبان وغيره من الأئمة يريدون من قولهم في الراوي "يغرب" كما يُفهم من معنى هذا الفعل المطلق عربياً؟؟؟
فهل تعامل أهل الحديث مع (يغرب) كتعامل أهل اللغة مع (يغرب)؟؟

وأخيرا:
أخوكم لا شأن له أبا عبد الإله فيما بينكم وبين أبي عصام ومشاركتي يا رعاكم الله لم تشر إلى أي واحد منكما؟؟
وإن كنت أوفقكم أبا عبد الإله في جميع ماقلتم مع أبي عصام لا سيما قبل مشاركتي السابقة؟؟؟
والله يرعاكم

----------


## أسـامة

> العود الكمبودي....في مناقشة الشيخ أبي عبد الإله المسعودي


أهلكتني ضحكا، أضحك الله سنك وشرح صدرك.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

> أهلكتني ضحكا، أضحك الله سنك وشرح صدرك.


آمين آمين آمين يا شيخ أسامة...
ووالله إني لأتقرب إلى الله تعالى بإدخال السرور على إخواني وأحبابي...
وأسأل الله أن يحفظكم وأن يحفظ أخي الشيخ الفاضل أبا عبد الإله وأن يجمعنا جميعا في مستقر رحمته...
اللهم آمين

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> (فائدة) قد روى هذا الحديث علي بن حرب الطائي في حديثه عن سفيان بن عيينة؛ فقال: (حدثنا جدي عمر بن علي، ثنا أبو نعيم، عن سفيان، عن أبي حصين، عن الشعبي، عن عاصم العدوي، عن كعب..).
> وهذا وهم وخطأ؛ فإن هذا الطريق طريق سفيان الثوري لا يشاركه فيها أحد. فتنبه


ههنا وهمان وخطآن:
- الأول: لم يرو هذا الحديث عليّ بن حرب الطّائي ..
الذي رواه هو ابنُ ابنِ ابنِه: 
أبو جعفر محمّد بن يحي بن عمر بن علي بن حرب الطّائي الموصلي (253-340هـ)
يروي عن أبي جدّه: علي بن حرب.. و عن جدّه: عمر بن علي بن حرب.
- الثاني: سفيان هنا هو: الثوريُّ، وليس ابن عيينة.

----------

